# The 007 Spawn! Loads 'o' pics!



## BeautifulBetta

Sooo I've decided to start up a spawn log for GoldenEye and Marbles. The fry hatched this morning, and holy crapola, theres SO many fry, its almost stupid LMAO.

Ok, starting with the parents:
Marbles the marble...haha:









GoldenEye (his eye IS gold, just not in the photo lol):









Prequel to this mornings madness, 3 unborn baby bettas that just happened to be at the front, how convenient! He moved them a few minutes later, little bugger..









And the newborns  Enjoy!


----------



## Badjer

Great fry pictures! What an interesting couple...can't wait to see what kind of results you get!


----------



## Tisia

those are some amazing pics. what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## betta lover1507

so clear photo's, why do the fry have like black speckles on them? is it normal? but a fascinating pair am excited for you. that is male is gorgeous


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Definitely an interesting couple! Lol. For the photos though, I use a Canon T3i with this macro lens extenders. Basically like a macro lens, but soooooo much cheaper! haha. The macro lens I wanted was around $800...So $60 for some macro extenders seemed like a good idea for now 

I've come to the conclusion that the speckles are what 'base colour' they'll be, either dark or light..For example, in a different spawn from about a month ago, Sheldon was the dad (in my avatar), and he's a pastel and fairly light coloured, Marbles was also the mom in that spawn, but this is what his fry looked like at the same age. ALL his were white








whereas Goldeneye is black and dark red and his fry are dark speckled.
This is my theory only though...Would be kinda interesting to do some sort of study on it. I wonder if the black spots are the scales that are gunna be black..hmm...So many possibilities! Lol


----------



## Tisia

definitely sounds like a good idea, especially considering how well it seems to be working, lol. if I ever actually decide I'm willing to shell out the money for a dslr I'll be keeping that in mind


----------



## tpocicat

Wish I could afford a camera that takes such great pics, oh well, maybe sometime in the far future.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

There's some D-slr's that are decently cheap now  Nikon D40's are awesome, that was my first SLR and taught me sooo much about them. It was about $500 when I bought it so it's probably way cheaper now. I kinda went 'all out' on this Canon in April..The body with a basic 18-55mm lens was $1200. I bought a 75-300mm lens later for another $400ish. Really worth having, but it can be a massive pain in the butt to carry around. Sometimes I wish i just had one of those small digital cameras still.


----------



## GreenTea

YOUR CAMERA. I NEED IT.



...I mean congrats!  Love moms coloring. That kind of grizzled pink with the red coppers should be interesting.


----------



## Comet1993

Awww! Congratulations.  The parents are beautiful, and the babies are sooo intensely cute! I love, love, loveee baby bettas!! Their eyes always look so big. xD It's super-adorable! Have fun watching them grow. =]


----------



## BeautifulBetta

GreenTea said:


> YOUR CAMERA. I NEED IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I mean congrats!  Love moms coloring. That kind of grizzled pink with the red coppers should be interesting.


LOL If you lived closer, I'd sooooo let you borrow it!  Although, if you lived closer, I'd probably be at your house, checkin out your fishies all the time lol.

Thanks Comet!!  Will keep you all updated!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Here's a photo I took earlier. I fed the dad but apparently he ignored the food. I went back downstairs to take the food out, and they had all swarmed around it. They weren't eating it, just being inconveniently placed lmao.


----------



## Myrtaceae

Your pictures are amazing! Has anyone complimented the parents yet, or are we all still in awe of the camera? 'Cause the parent fish are pretty and all, but darn those are some of the best shots of betta eggs/fry I've ever seen. :shock:


----------



## vilmarisv

Those are the best fry pictures I EVER seen. BREATH TAKING! The first picture is AMAZING!
Do you mind if I save them to my computer? I will want to admire from time to time. 

Best of luck with the spawn! Seems a lot of people have decided to breed this winter!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL I think there's been some parent compliments  But the babies are definitely adorable  Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yes feel free to save them


----------



## tpocicat

I love your pics of the fry! I tried to take pics of my 3 day old fry, and all it looks like is someone sprinkled pepper in the water LOL. Wish I could afford a really nice camera, oh, well...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL aww! Well, I guess pepper-fry are better than big blurs of nothingness! 

So as of this morning, Most of the fry are free-swimming and dad is going inSANE..Had a scare though, I was expecting them to be the way they were yesterday, kinda hangin off the walls for dear life in huge bunches..But I couldnt see any on the walls and I thought he ate them. Turns out they like to hide horizontally in the bubblenest. Damn near had a heart attack! Lol


----------



## GreenTea

Where in BC are you, if you dont mind my asking? If you dont want to say it here you could pm me if you like. 

I'm glad your fry are all still there! That would be scary.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'm over on Vancouver Island 
Yes, it was definitely scary haha. I thought I might've made him mad enough to eat his children


----------



## tpocicat

Same thing happened to me!  I thought he had eaten a LOT of his babies, then realized the babies were swimming all around the cup I have in there. No more bubble nest, just swimming babies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha awww yay! Babies!! <3


----------



## tpocicat

First thing I do when I get home from work is check to see how my fry are doing. I hope to get a thread going soon. Just want to make sure they make it first. My last thread ended in failure...


----------



## vilmarisv

tpocicat said:


> First thing I do when I get home from work is check to see how my fry are doing. I hope to get a thread going soon. Just want to make sure they make it first. My last thread ended in failure...


Same here... first thing in the morning and last at night too!


----------



## GreenTea

You're real close to Seattle! We go up to Canada sometimes, maybe one day we can meet and exchange bettas or just hang  Tisia and I are working on an idea for a NW betta chapter, we should include SW Canada too maybe... Vilmar you should come too!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww that would be so awesome! Finally I can have conversations with people who are into the same stuff I am  Pretty sure everyone here thinks Im crazy haha


----------



## vilmarisv

Sounds great!
Whenever I talk betta with other people I start using technical terms and they look at me like there's an alien baby coming out of my head.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

roflmao I know the feeling! Oh goodness haha


----------



## GreenTea

My sister just said to me "Why are you so into these fish?" with a creeped out face. lol! She's 18 and she's SO COOL so she can't be associated with anything nerdy.

Anyways sorry to be off track, just wanted to share  This is about babies now! How are they?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hahaha no problem!  
The babies are doing very well  I didnt take the dad out today, got too busy lol.
I'll probably start feeding them tomorrow right after taking daddy out...This should be interesting LOL. I managed to snap some photos before goldeneye got super grumpy haha. They're so adorable.




























Enjoy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hello, fake mum!










What are _you_ looking at!?


----------



## checkerzelda

I'm going to repeat what others have said before...I WANT YOUR CAMERA, OMG! Lol..seriously, your close-up shots are amazing. You can even see those little spots on an unhatched fry. *_*

Hope you keep up the great posts and photos! It'll be very interesting to observe the fry growing up in such detail~


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha Thanks! I'll definitely be keeping you all updated  I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but I'm actually doing a different method than the normal one (10 g half full, etc). I'm trying Victoria's shallow method thats done in a smaller plastic tub instead of a tank. I was really surprised how uninjured both the parents were, he stayed focused on her and the nest the whole time because he could see her almost constantly. I'm quite impressed. Here's Victorias website www.bettysplendens.com

Aaaaand a video of the kids and daddy yesterday  I took it with my phone because I didn't have my good camera handy at that moment and them all clouded like that was adorable and couldn't be missed 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOhAm-itMDE&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Myrtaceae

Amazing! I should say this because I commented on the camera earlier-- a good camera makes taking pictures easier, but it takes a lot of talent to take pictures this good. That goes double when you've got water to deal with! You've got an amazing talent :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aww thanks  I'm pretty decent with other subjects as well, the camera definitely helps. I just take so many fish pictures because after all my water changes during the day, I'm usually too lazy to do anything else but hangout with the fish LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thiswas too cute to NOT post


----------



## Badjer

Oh. My. Gosh. Cutest picture EVER!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I shall call him...FRECKLES! lmao. I wish I knew which one this was.


----------



## Badjer

He looks so disgruntled!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL true! Even at a young age, they have the typical grumpy betta look!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Little bit 'o' baby spammmmmm!!

Numnumnum


----------



## Gloria

ohhh CUTE!! I love the first photo


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha thanks!!! Me too, little guy was just chompin down the worms, I had to take photos


----------



## tpocicat

I just love your pics! Makes me wish I could afford a really good camera.


----------



## Rex and Flower

OMG there beautiful,cute and gorgeous. Hope there healthy and happy. Best of luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you!  I hope they're happy and healthy too. They look like it lol. They're right beside my bed, and when I woke up this morning, majority of them were waiting on my side of the tank to be fed lol


----------



## tpocicat

^That is too cute! Sure doesn't take them long to learn where the food comes from.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'll try and get a photo tomorrow morning of them all waiting. Hope they do it again so I dont look like a liar lmao


----------



## vilmarisv

Absolutely adorable!
I love how the second picture's background changes from green to blue... great effect!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh wow, I honestly didn't even notice lmao! That looks pretty cool


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Baby spam!! 
They're learning to come to my side of the tank now, not just in the morning, but whenever I go look at them. They're sooo cute. This first picture NEEDED this caption lol. It nearly made me cry 

Enjoy!










Doubletail? 


















































































This is my background right now I'm my desktop haha











There's a worm-like shape on the left side of some of the photos...I think its just a tiny hair in my lens somewhere which I *CANT FIND*..grr.


----------



## tpocicat

The pictures of your fry are wonderful. It's hard to believe they are so small when I look at your pictures.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

It's amazing what lens extenders can do eh? I love seeing them this big. Right now theyre all around 1/8th inches long..Still so tiny lol.


----------



## Badjer

Some of those definitely look like doubletails! Such cute babies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Woohoo! Doubletails! hahaha. Glad to hear that, first doubletail babies ever


----------



## BeautifulBetta

So theres a lot more doubletails showing up  Once the tails start looking like betta tails, and not shark tails, I'll post more pictures


----------



## Rex and Flower

Hi again Happy to see your doing well with your fry. they look great by the way


----------



## alysalouise

WOW i know everyone else aready said this

But AMAZING SHOTS!

And holy smokes! thats a lot of babies, loved the video on page 4


----------



## Fasht

Omg! I hate you! you made me buy macro extenders for my camera aswell lol! hopefully I can take pictures as good as you.

Your fry are adorable makes me wanna pinch their cheeks.

Awesome parents though it's a unique color combination so I can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks all!
Fasht: AHA! I've turned you to the dark side  Jk. They really are great when you wanna take photos of teeny things. Totally worth the money, when you dont have the money to spend on a real macro lens..$800 is a little much for me lol sheesh


----------



## Myrtaceae

I'm so excited to see how the coloring & tail types will turn out. The fry that are showing little DTs are being super tiny teases, lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL! I totally agree. Very weird parents, I really have no idea what they'll look like 
I thought the female was a VT but apparently not if theres so many doubletails haha. Hopefully she's at least a delta, that would be sweet.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Photo update  They're getting a little shy and are realizing that the big black thing that flashes is annoying, and swim away from it now haha. So unfortunate. Their tank is more roomy now so they're staying near the back where the heater is grr.




























"Yawning"










BIG baby! I call it godzilla. Haha


----------



## bettalover2033

You are a great photographer. I hope godzilla continues to grow and be a big guy/gal.

How old are they today?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!  I really wish I could get a close photo of godzilla. I think he/she will be dark like GoldenEye. I'll have some time today, I might take some more photos of them. Haven't been able to find as many doubletails now for some reason. The few that like to come near the edge are single tails. There's a lot in the plants though so they're probably hiding out in there.

They aaaaare 3 weeks old today! 

Here's their new tank mates 

Turbo










And shyguy










Exploring Shyguy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

More pictuures!!!   Also a video. The video is where they're ALL down there foraging instead of hiding in the plants, which was awesome. Makes me see how much trouble i've gotten myself into  LMAO. Not seeing so many doubletails anymore. Maybe it's hard to tell because they've learned to stay away from the bright flashy thing..Grr.

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4fN9-Nza50&feature=youtu.be






































godzilla!! He's got copper!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they look adorable! Heh. (Turbo the snail) That really made my day. And godzilla does look pretty big comared to the others. I was really amazed to see that he does have some nice copper on him. I'm guessing he is like his dad?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL My brother got a kick out of Turbo the snail too! 
Yeah Godzilla is lookin like daddy so far  He's got the copper goin on. I'm stoked! I love coppers 









Theres daddy,( in case you dont remember)


----------



## Bambi

Do you see color on any of the other fry or just copper on the large one?
And are you sure it's copper coloring? Isn't velevt supposed tolooksomething that

"The main indicator that your Betta has Velvet is a copper or rust colored dusting over the betta's body"(also heard of it being reference as looking like gold was sprinkled on your betta)

Not saying he looks sick, just a curiosity question. All your fry look so cute <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hmmm I never thought of that. I'll keep an eye on him, he's definitely eating normally and all that. Don't see any colouring on any of the others yet, but they definitely aren't as big as he is haha


----------



## bettalover2033

Good point Bambi. If you have a really bright light or just a flashlight, that will work.

To check for velvet take the flashlight and shine it on the fry. Velvet is a rusty or dark gold color.

To be safe, I would separate Godzilla.


----------



## tpocicat

Looks like they are doing very well, hope there isn't any velvet, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Well I took a look at Godzilla this morning and he seems normal as usual. Even a bit bossy towards the other fries who came too close to his little "cave" under the sponge filter corner. Rude little thing lol. Shone a flashlight on him and the other fries but I didnt find anything that looked like velvet. The only copper I see is on godzillas anal fin and a little on his back. Thats where his dads got copper too so I'm thinking its just colouring


----------



## bettalover2033

No velvet is perfect!


----------



## Bambi

Glad to hear it. <3


----------



## xbecky685x

You have so many babies  So cute..
Glad everythings ok 
x


----------



## bettalover2033

When is the earliest colo you started to see colo on the fry? In terms of Bubbles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tpocicat

Usually a couple of months, although irridesence (sp?) has shown up on some of my 3 wk old fry.


----------



## bettalover2033

I know I start seeing color...I mean real color on their bodies at two and a half months old. Also, iridescence for me doesnt show up until about a week and a half to two weeks because they usually have that really nice sheen color when under a florescent light or a flash of a camera. That's how I test the iridescent color out.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha in terms of bubbles, I'm not sure if her colour is just irridescence or if it's actually colour. It shows up with or without a flashlight. (Brighter with a flash though obviously). She's a month and a half old now. Same mom as this spawn, but Sheldon is the dad.
Bubbles:








Her dad:


----------



## bettalover2033

@BB: Well it is both. On her anal you can see clostest to her body that it gets darker, so around that part you can tell that there is a lot of iridescense and then some color on the edge of the anal.

She/he looks beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!  I hope he/she looks like Sheldon  He's now retired and would be nice if I had some kids of his when he eventually passes on. Hopefully that won't be for a couple years however. He's my fish man-candy. LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

Lol. :roll:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Dont judge me! Hahaha. Maybe I love my fish too much.
Is the forum slow for you guys today?? It's like a snail for me, so irritating! lol.

Also, bad news, my camera got an error message today and I have to get it fixed or replaced  No baby photos till I get it back


----------



## tpocicat

Yesterday, the forum was VERY SLOW! I finally gave up. Today it seems to be working OK for me at least.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yeah it seems a lot better today, that was ridiculous!! I gave up after my previous message too haha


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Dont judge me! Hahaha. Maybe I love my fish too much.
> Is the forum slow for you guys today?? It's like a snail for me, so irritating! lol.
> 
> Also, bad news, my camera got an error message today and I have to get it fixed or replaced  No baby photos till I get it back


Well I wasn't on the forum last night so I wouldn't know.

I'm sorry to hear:/. It's always something when we want to do something.

On the other hand, MY camera is alive again. Finally, I can stop taking pictures with my phone. :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha glad to hear that your camera is back in order 
I'm not sure what i'm gunna do without mine. Might have to just try and take video instead when i wanna update


----------



## betta lover1507

beautifulbetta's how old are the fries now? am curious great shots 0-0 am totally jealous,but outrageous how much it cost XD ama try to get fancy cam too


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha yeah it's pretty ridiculous how much I spent on my camera, just to have it die on me in 5 months. I'm pretty ticked off.

BUT! The fries are 3 weeks and 3 days old today


----------



## NewFishyOwner

That looks soo cool Marbles looks like my Lily she resemlbes her anyways. Is all that red on her head mean she wants to spawn?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aww, lily would've been a cute name for Marbles too! haha. The red on her head is just how she looks  I believe this photo is right after she spawned


----------



## bettalover2033

I am glad as well. I have so many NEW pictures, but from my last thread, I'm not sure I'll get many people commenting:/

Also Korra's fins are all healed up!

Here's a picture

Korra:








You can see where Bowen really beat her up. She recovered PERFECTLY!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww lookit her!!! She's so beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you!

Hey since you have been taking so many pictures of the fry, When you get your camera back try taking tons of pictures of the pair and your others? I'd love to see your newest addition.


----------



## tpocicat

It's wonderful to see Korra healed up so well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I can totally take photos haha. Discovered something stupid with my camera. The video still works, but photos won't. I don't understand at all lol. Stupid thing. They make some technology SO weak now, it's almost pathetic..Grr. May take some video today instead so you can watch the girls during feeding time lmao. Maybe some Peekaboo cuddles too, she's been doing that a lot more lately. She got really shy for a while but now she's loving it again. So adorable


----------



## bettalover2033

@tpocicat: Thanks. She is now in the breeding tank and is trying to embrace with the male because I see her going as far as putting her nose on his body and he Wiggles A LOT like he is shaking her off, so she just swims away and she has been doing this since last night around 7:00PM.

@BB: Haha. Such weird cameras! Thank god the video works good enough. Also IMO Videos are easier.

Let's see these beautiful fish!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'll start with the girls and fries!  I'll make two videos, one with the girls/fries, and I'll do another one with JUST boys  The girls I really didnt wanna move into a seperate tank for good lighting for videos so they're just in their sorority. HOWEVER. I will put the boys in a 'photography' tank and show off their finnage  Just putting the first videos together now


----------



## bettalover2033

Grrrrrreat!


----------



## tpocicat

I look foreward to seeing them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Huzzah!  The girls and babies one is done uploading, that took forEVER. The boys one is even longer. Please excuse the random noise in the background, i didnt think about putting music in it. Lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gGFHE3frmk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hAhahaha umm..So I just finished uploading the boys video, and I didnt really proof-watch it. Turns out the music does NOT replace the current background noise sooooo yeah...lmao. You might hear my mom putting dishes away, us talking, or my bird squeaking at the birds outside. Also me telling my mom's one-year old cat, Thor to eff off haha....Embarassment lmao.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-zXM6SyXLY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bettalover2033

Marine is looking awesome!! He is finally growing into a hm. Very proud of him. When i saw the cello all i could think of was the name casper. So if i ever get a cello his name will be casper=].


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Caspers such a cute name! haha. We used to have a white cat named Casper  Passed away a couple years ago due to Lymphnode cancer, poor old man  <3 

Marine is my little rescue-love!! I'm so proud how well he's turned out. Too bad about his curled over caudal, maybe I should nickname him Keiko after the orca who played free willy LOL.

OKAY, so I made the mistake earlier of grinding up some freeze-dried bloodworms to add some variety for the bigger babies (bubbles/godzilla), and hoped that my freeze-dried bloodworm allergy had faded off. I can tell you one thing, IT'S NOT GONE. lmao. Kinda sucks being allergic to a fish treat. I now feel like I gotta sneeze constantly. Oops. Next time:Face Mask. Haha.


----------



## tpocicat

All of your bettas are beautiful. I would have a really hard time saying which one I like best.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aww thank you!!   <3


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah, Kieko is a nice name.

So I was thinking earlier, about my cull male and a name for him because I still don't have a name for him and I was reading my History book in school for HW and there was one name that popped out to me. I think it is spelled Alqaeda and Pronounced (AhL-K-eye-duh) or if it is more understandable: (Al-Ky-Duh) It sounds so familiar. Was he a terrorist?

Anyway, yes Marine did turn out very nice and as a HM, who knew?! I thought he was going to be a HMPK, but he proved ME wrong!

I'm sorry to hear of your allergic reaction to the fish food. So how does it look or feel when you touch the food? Also it could be a sensitivity because of your pregnancy, but I can be wrong. try using a spoon or something clean and just wet the tip of the item and stick it in the tank, the food will just stick onto the item and wont reach your skin. Also there is always doctor gloves you can use.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol yeah Alqaeda is the terrorist group that attacked the twin towers on 9/11. 

Yes I was definitely surprised at how Marine turned out! I really did think he was a HMPK but then his fins just kept growing...and growing...LOL. He deceived us all!

For The bloodworm powder I dip the tip of a plastic spoon in water then put it in the tank. Bubbles kinda looks at me like I'm an idiot for trying to feed her anything but live yummies. LMAO. I havent touched the food yet, I'm got eczema already, I'm sure the bloodworm powder would make it 50x worse


----------



## BeautifulBetta

So I managed to sneak my moms camera away to take some photos of the little guys! They're bloody awful, but my camera wont be back for a few weeks so its the best I can do *facepalm*. Better than using my android I guess haha.










Turbo and his tag-along. Theres always one fry following him..Wonder if its the same one lol









Shyguy


















Picking stuff off the sponge filter 


















Pretty sure this is the ONLY good photo..theres another fry to the left chillin in the corner with some copper on it 



























and heres Bubbles, from my other spawn!!  Going nuts so I couldnt get a great photo..but you can see lots of colour haha. Looks like daddy


----------



## tpocicat

Your pictures are still better than the ones I take. Great spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thank you!  I'm quite impressed by how many there are. Usually they hide in the plants or behind the filter, but when it's feeding time, it's like a swarm of cute comes out of nowhere LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta

So I moved them all to a 25 gallon today instead of the 10 gallon. Big move! they look extremely small now..LOL. Aw well. Did a final count today, and theres _*218*_! i'll post photos once my moms camera is charged up again, oops lol!


----------



## cjayBetta

Tehehehe SO CUTE! <3


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> So I moved them all to a 25 gallon today instead of the 10 gallon. Big move! they look extremely small now..LOL. Aw well. Did a final count today, and theres _*218*_! i'll post photos once my moms camera is charged up again, oops lol!


Phew!! I would loose my head after the 80th one lol.

Thats great! Good Job BB!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks 
What I did was I took a photo of the bowl full of them, then I put it into paintbrush and seperated it into sections and counted the total of each section. Then added all the sections and boom!  baby total!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow that is very organized and sounds easier than counting them in the big tank while they are darting everywhere.


----------



## tpocicat

What a great idea! I never would have thought of counting my fry that way. Can't wait until you can post some pics.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah, At first I couldn't believe that you could give an exact number.

We would love to see some updates on them


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Might try and get some photos today! Depending on if I can gather the energy and get my butt outta bed haha!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Okay here's some photos! Damn I miss my camera -_-














































Godzilla being a camera hog  Look at his colour! So cute.





























And here's two month old Bubbles! tried taking a photo without flash and managed to catch her as close to her natural colour as possible  First photo she was trying to fit between the glass and the thermometer haha. Sorry Bubbles, you dont fit anymore..


----------



## tpocicat

That last picture is tooooo cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

Godzilla is so cute. Is that green I see on him? I also see some blue on the fry. Godzilla seems to be the oddball

I still like your pictures, even though they aren't as good as before.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks you two! 
Godzilla does seem to be an oddball, it's like a coppery green. It's weird when I take photos of his dad, the copper turns purple, not green. Doesnt get it from his mom, she's pink blue and red. Weirdo LOL.

Bubbles has become quite the social butterfly. Absolutely freaks out when I go visit them  Such a sweetheart


----------



## bettalover2033

Godzilla might be bringing back an old gene that was most likely crossed before and is now back to take its toll on a beautiful fish like him. Green genes tent to come back and sometimes they come back in different iridescence. Usually green is an iridescent in bettas wen coming back. But still keep an eye on him hes beautiful!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

How interesting! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on him. Since he's growing so fast, Maybe I'll throw him in with bubbles and see if they get along okay. If they do, might make him grow faster being away from his many many siblings lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Is bubbles bigger than him?


----------



## NewFishyOwner

This is soo interesting I love learning about all these things. Awesome babies! : ) The girl Bubbles looks adorable!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OMG for some reason my email didn't notify me that I had any replies! How rude hahaha! Thanks Newfishyowner! 
Yeah bubbles is 1/2cm longer than him.. I cupped godzilla and floated him in bubbles' tank today, after about an hour, bubbles had lost her curiosity and started chasing her snail instead so I let godzilla out. Managed to get some good photos of him because he was FINALLY close to the edge! I only uploaded one though, camera died haha.


----------



## bettalover2033

Godzilla is really looking amazing. Everytime I hear something about bubbles you have some bubbles in your pictures lol. Godzillas belly I just the cutest thing! So did he or she flare at one another? How are they getting along?

Haha you said bubbles lost interest and started "chasing" the snail lol. Like snails move a foot every 2 hours lol. Is it turbo that she began to "chase"?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL yeah the 50-75% water changes everyday definitely dont help the bubble issue rofl! Tank looks super clean tho! Gives it a certain crisp look  LOL. Godzilla's a fatty! I love his belly in this photo too, it's so adorable! They're both just kinda ignoring each other now. Godzillas always been 'plant boss' so he's taken to a plant and just in and around it. bubbles however, waits at the front of the tank until I come feed them. Her and I have become very bonded  

Both the big snails are in the other fry tank, bubbles and godzilla get a simple little pond snail that came in on some live plants I bought haha. It wasnt a very exciting chase, I can tell you that much lmao


----------



## tpocicat

The colors on godzilla are amazing! He definately looks well fed. LOL


----------



## Badjer

They look great! Bubbles is from a different spawn I take it? Who are her parents and is she the only surviver? All the fry have grown so much!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you! Yep Bubbles is from a different spawn. Same mom as godzilla + siblings, but Sheldon is her Dad:








There's two left from that spawn but the other one is really sickly or something and doesnt wanna grow. Can't seem to swim very well either so I'll probably have to cull it. Poor little guy. It was a pretty small spawn to begin with, only like 10-15 of them. Sheldons my oldest boy so I figured it was time to retire him. Bubbles was really the only healthy one to begin with I think. THIS spawn however...Oh my god lmao. I still can't believe there's 218... :|


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL yeah the 50-75% water changes everyday definitely dont help the bubble issue rofl! Tank looks super clean tho! Gives it a certain crisp look  LOL. Godzilla's a fatty! I love his belly in this photo too, it's so adorable! They're both just kinda ignoring each other now. Godzillas always been 'plant boss' so he's taken to a plant and just in and around it. bubbles however, waits at the front of the tank until I come feed them. Her and I have become very bonded
> 
> Both the big snails are in the other fry tank, bubbles and godzilla get a simple little pond snail that came in on some live plants I bought haha. It wasnt a very exciting chase, I can tell you that much lmao


Little plant dwellers are cute when they swim all around in circles up and under all the plants. At least it is to me. I love how we can have such a beautiful little underwater world of our own in our own homes. It's amazing.

It sounds like bubbles wants all the attention and she really sounds like Punki's female Miss Piggy. Miss Piggy is one of her females that she raised herself is a female that has always been one to eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## NewFishyOwner

Well Godzilla looks really preatty too. All of these little frys look adorable. I can't wait to see how much more they develop. Great job!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Girls can be so piggish! My boys aren't nearly as bad haha.
Thank you newfishyowner!  I cant wait to see what they look like too. Its really hard to catch on camera, but a couple of the fries have a black fringe on their anal fins now  No red showing up so far, just blue-ish green irridescences :S Usually red shows up first for me haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Took a video last night for you guys! Hope you enjoy it  I quite enjoyed the title lmao. There's a couple in there who are almost godzillas size now. Starting to see ventrals on the bigger ones as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-hDb9Jk98&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Fasht

Sheldon looks almost exactly as my Bleu exept that mine is having red wash now


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh really?  sweet!

Well, it had to be done, but I culled Bubbles' little deformed sibling...I'm glad I can talk about this on here, I cried my eyes out. I felt so awful that there was nothing I could do to help the little guy. I'm sure the reason for so much crying was the extra hormones rippin through me at the moment, but wow. If I told anyone on FB or something, they'd probably think I'm crazy for crying over 1/4" long fish.
Thanks for reading T_T


----------



## Fasht

why not mention it on FB? who cares if they think your crazy for crying over 1/4" long fish. I see lots of drunk messed up pictures on FB and I think that's crazy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thats very true...good point Fasht  Thanks. I guess posting about posting a 'RIP' Fishy' status would be way better than other statuses i've seen. At least my hobby is legal lol. Lots of my friends like to post things about marijuana and such. They can suck it up and deal with my sad status lol.


----------



## Bambi

o.o 218 fry?
wow, gonna be one busy betta mommy hen you have to jar the boys, eh? xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha oh god yeah! I have quite a few homes lined up but wow haha. I doubt I'll sell many, mostly just giving them away, don't think many would buy them. Luckily for a some of the girls, I'll be keeping some for my sorority and they can all be kept together for the most part. I can seperate the girls between my 18g sorority, the 25g they're in, and a 10 gallon I'm not using. The boys I've been accumulating jars for. I wonder if I'll have to commandeer some of my friends to help with water changes by then


----------



## NewFishyOwner

wow girl you;re a busy Betta mommy but this is so exiting!


----------



## NewFishyOwner

By the way how are you doing as a human momy with a growing baby inside you.getting rest, food and relaxing?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Im doing well!  Defiintely lots of rest, and most DEFINITELY getting lots of food hahaha! After the morning sickness went away, I started eating like crazy lol. She's going absolutely crazy at the moment, may have been that poptart I ate  we're at 7 months now, and realizing how much I miss my body LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Pictures! 















































Other baby photos:

Bubbles! Godzilla didnt wanna come out haha.









I dunno if you guys can see this lol, Most recent photo of the belly and i LOL. Being used as a cup holder :]


----------



## bettalover2033

The fry are looking great! You take a lot of pictures huh. When you say "Fringe" do you mean color?

If so I could see a little black tint to him or her.

Haha. That belly is great for holing things. Just not things like pointy objects or it will pop. So watch out for those. LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

By fringe I did mean colour  His dad has black edges all around his fins like that 

LOL Dont want it to pop just yet!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow that means he is ALREADY developing color. At such a young age. How old at they? That's great!

How far are you (pregnancy wise).


----------



## BeautifulBetta

They're one month and one week old now 

Pregnancy wise I'm just over 7 months


----------



## peachesxo

Are you a breeder/do you plan on selling betta from this spawn?
I have to ask since I live in BC too


----------



## BeautifulBetta

not an official breeder, just for fun haha. I do plan on selling a lot of them  Whereabouts in BC are you? I'm on vancouver island. You can message me if you dont wanna post it


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> They're one month and one week old now
> 
> Pregnancy wise I'm just over 7 months


That's great.

More time to enjoy her right...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol for sure!  Can't wait to meet her though!


----------



## peachesxo

I'm in Vancouver xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh wow awesome! If I was to ship some to you, I could do it by seaplane haha. Thats how I got my boys over here from Maple Ridge xD


----------



## tpocicat

SOOOOOO MANY BABIES!!!!! I love it when their color starts to come in.
Best of luck with your betta babies and your human baby.


----------



## NewFishyOwner

LOL good pic, I think your hobby is a great one. I'm sure your baby is exited for this too. You look great so no worries. And the fish look awesome! Love the little cuties!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thanks so much guys!  <3 I'm so excited for both the fry and my human baby haha


----------



## Bonbonisbff

Good luck!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thankyou!  <3 Found a few more fry tonight with a black edge like daddy. Even found a bit of red on the fins of one !! 

Bubbles is also developing red on her tail! i thought she was going to look just like sheldon but apparently shes gunna have a bit of mommy too


----------



## Fasht

BeautifulBetta said:


> Thats very true...good point Fasht  Thanks. I guess posting about posting a 'RIP' Fishy' status would be way better than other statuses i've seen. At least my hobby is legal lol. Lots of my friends like to post things about marijuana and such. They can suck it up and deal with my sad status lol.


your very welcome! your fry are looking great! and 218 of them damn that's alot of work lol! specially during your pregnancy. Ask the daddy to do the water changes for you lol. Our fry almost has the same age, right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I totally would if I hadn't dumped his useless butt back in september  Haha. So 'tis just me. I have my family that could help but mom is sick too, my brother works all the time, and my dad is scared of fish lmfao. He likes looking at them, but if theres a chance that one is going to touch him, he avoids the scenario completely  He was traumatized when I showed him the video of me cuddling Peekaboo xD

Wow i'm rambling. But yes, Fasht!  I think ours both hatched on December 28th.


----------



## Fasht

BeautifulBetta said:


> I totally would if I hadn't dumped his useless butt back in september  Haha. So 'tis just me. I have my family that could help but mom is sick too, my brother works all the time, and my dad is scared of fish lmfao. He likes looking at them, but if theres a chance that one is going to touch him, he avoids the scenario completely  He was traumatized when I showed him the video of me cuddling Peekaboo xD
> 
> Wow i'm rambling. But yes, Fasht!  I think ours both hatched on December 28th.


Awe! sorry to hear bout the dad, atleast your happy now and stress free! Your dad might be forced to do the water changes once you can't do it anymore lol. That's cool that they hatched at the same day, though you probably have it real hard to do water changes cause of the huge number of fry that you have + you have extra load that you to carry aside from a huge bucket of water xD. I'm soo lucky that my first spawn isn't as big, it makes the water changes easier and the fact that I only have a 10 gallon for my spawn and grow out tank (which is the same tank) cause I'm poorly funded lol. 

Then again I actually have a 15 gallon tank down the basement, maybe I should use that for my spawning and grow out tank the next time I do my spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'm definitely happy now, and definitely way less stressed out than I was when I was with him! He was a nitwit lmao. Dad may be able to help out though, as long as I promise that he wont have to touch any fish xD Luckily he's home in the evenings when I do the water changes. I've got my fries in a 25 gallon, I almost wish they were in a 10 gallon again, way easier to do 50% water changes every night -_- LOL. Unfortunately, too many of them to do so.
A 15 gallon would be nice to spawn in, decently big and good enough for a growout later  My fries have gone through 4 moves since they hatched lol. 2-ish g-5g-10g-25g. Lots of moves but apparently I havent lost many. Lucky me..... lmao


----------



## Fasht

Yeah that's lots of move outs I haven't move mine aside from the 6 fry that I jarred but I added them back again cause I need better jars to keep them cause the one that I have right now is 6 individual tupper wares and they flop around too much and I don't have the right spot to keep them


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh yeah the flopping around would be a pain, they might've ended up back with the others anyway lol.

I've got bubbles, godzilla and 2 from this spawn together to see how much spawn size makes a difference in growth. They're all in a 5 gallon at the moment with 75% water changes every evening. I may move them to a 10 gallon I'm not using instead. They're pretty cute though  I might try and get some photos tonight after water changes, assembling the crib and re-arranging the baby's room


----------



## Fasht

yey more pictures! I'll prolly take more pics for mine later, too. room re-arranging for the baby sounds a whole lots of fun!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I look forward to your pictures as well!! rearranging the room should be fun, i'm excited to finally assemble the crib haha. Might put the stickers on the wall too, I bought some baby tigger and pooh stickers for the wall, they're soooooo cute!! Also found bambi and thumper crib bedding


----------



## Fasht

Cool! I wish my younger days were this fancy lol


----------



## peachesxo

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oh wow awesome! If I was to ship some to you, I could do it by seaplane haha. Thats how I got my boys over here from Maple Ridge xD


That would work perfectly for me, there is a seaplane harbour super close to me :-D

I'll be keeping close watch on this thread!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awesome! Hurray for seaplanes!!  Haha. Sheldon and Odin werent terribly traumatized so thats good 

Here's a couple photos of the babies from tonight!



















and two month old...

Little Bubbles!  This is the best one that showed the red coming in on their tail


----------



## bettalover2033

And once again beautiful fish. Out of the first and second picture, which of them, would you say shows their color best?

The first picture seems to have the most color showing.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yeah I think the first one shows the colouring the best. I'm really surprised there arent reds showing yet. In the past, red had always showed up first for me, then irridescence later haha. Kinda weird to be seeing coppers and greens. Wonder what their backgrounds are like, they could be anything, both being pet store fish


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Had an interesting discovery this morning! Unfortunately bubbles is a psycho and wont hold still enough for a photo without flash now. BUT, since she's see-through, I can see all her organs, and I think I found her developing 'egg sack', I guess you'd call it  There's no eggs in it yet obviously, too young, but its the same shape as my other girls', just smaller


----------



## NewFishyOwner

They looks adorable and it's so awsome you get to wathc them develop!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you!  I feel so accomplished lol. These guys are growing soooo much faster than my first spawn 3 years ago.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Picture tiiiiiiime!!! I had some time to snap some photos while the water was draining so I took photos! 
Enjoy! Does the first one look like it's tail is abnormally large??? It looks strange to me lol




























Bubbles, Godzilla, and the unnamed two.


Bubbles trying to get something UNDER the tank lmao










foraging










BTW, the black is little pieces of carbon that managed to escape from the corner filter -_- FML.


----------



## bettalover2033

The fry are looking amazing. They are getting big. The snail doesn't look abnormally large.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you!  Snails better watch their eyeballs haha. I saw one fry come charging up to one of the snails and ram him in the face. So rude lmao. Poor snail didnt come out of his shell for 10 minutes


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah those snails can stay in their shells for a while.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol for sure! Thats where ShyGuy got his name from. I didn't see him come out of his shell until the day after I got him. Turbo however started rippin around the tank within 10 minutes. Theres his namesake hahaha


----------



## tpocicat

I once had a male that ate the stalks off of my mystic snail. They grew back, but every time the male swam anywhere near him, he zipped into his shell and stayed there for quite awhile. I can't blame him.
Your fry are really coloring up. Soooo pretty! I love bright colors.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Poor snail! They're so abused because they're so slow hahaha. The fry really seem to like the gold one. Not sure if its because he's brightly coloured or something but they usually follow him around.
The babies are definitely getting bigger, I'm so proud! <3 I think they're growing so slow due to how many there are lol. It's insane


----------



## bettalover2033

I had the same thing happen to one of my snails, but unfortunately another snail had a chunk taken off of it and died.

I would also think the slow growth would be due to the size of your spawn. 218 is a lot of fry (minus how many died).


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww! RIP snail buddy!! That's pretty lame. Speaking of snails, my LPS only has Assassin and Ramshorn snails, Would those guys be okay in my sorority? I dunno much about snails and compatibility with fishies.

This is definitely the biggest spawn I've ever had lol. I wish they'd grow faster!! I haven't found any dead ones at all yet, the only one that I saw dead was the one I culled and it wasn't even from the same spawn lol. Either the snails are doing a great job at finding them before I see them dead, orrrrr I haven't lost any somehow


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes these snails would be fine in a sorority, but you should know that they reproduce like crazy. (If you dont want a whole bunch of them then I would suggest finding others.)

Personally I would love this to happen with mine, but they wont :/....

That is great! IMO they grow to be hardy once they hit a good month old. This has always happened to me though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

NO MORE REPRODUCTION!!! Lmao. I'll stick to mystery snails then  Thanks for the info  

They do seem to get more hardy and less fragile around a month old, now that I think about it lol. I found some really runty ones tonight when I moved the plants around. They're like 1/2 cm long, whereas the biggest ones are just over 1 cm. Godzilla is almost 1/2inch long haha. Glad I took him out


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> NO MORE REPRODUCTION!!! Lmao. I'll stick to mystery snails then  Thanks for the info
> 
> They do seem to get more hardy and less fragile around a month old, now that I think about it lol. I found some really runty ones tonight when I moved the plants around. They're like 1/2 cm long, whereas the biggest ones are just over 1 cm. Godzilla is almost 1/2inch long haha. Glad I took him out


Would you mind me asking why you dont want a bunch of snails? I have been trying to get my snails to reproduce (just leaving them in the warm tank) and they dont do anything:roll:

Wow Godzilla must really be doing great! It also could be that he is in a tank with not very many fish so he must be happy and getting bigger by the minute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha I had an outbreak of pond snails I'm still trying to get rid of. They came in on some plants that I bought. I wouldnt mind mystery snail babies though, wish they would breed for you! 

Godzilla's doing great with bubbles and his other two siblings  I'll get some photos tomorrow, Godzilla's turning a very interesting copper-green, even without the flash. so are his siblings


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha I had an outbreak of pond snails I'm still trying to get rid of. They came in on some plants that I bought. I wouldnt mind mystery snail babies though, wish they would breed for you!
> 
> Godzilla's doing great with bubbles and his other two siblings  I'll get some photos tomorrow, Godzilla's turning a very interesting copper-green, even without the flash. so are his siblings


Haha. I havent yet had an outbreak...At least not one that I can find just yet. I only have one pond snail right now. Yeah Mystery snails would be nice!

Copper Green..That's an interesting combination I have to say!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha hopefully it stays at one pond snail! They're not as pretty as mystery snails hahaha. In my opinion  I love my gold guy, he's so pretty!

the copper-green is really interesting..I hope I can capture it on camera! The babies in the other tank, some are showing reds now


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha hopefully it stays at one pond snail! They're not as pretty as mystery snails hahaha. In my opinion  I love my gold guy, he's so pretty!
> 
> the copper-green is really interesting..I hope I can capture it on camera! The babies in the other tank, some are showing reds now


I would like a bunch of pond snails! The really do a nice job of cleaning. As do Mystery snails. All snails look weird when you look at them on the glass. They look like suction cups! LOL

I though I was going to have a hard time capturing my MG's purple border on camera but didnt...He changes color from black to purple bordering.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMAO They do look like suction cups! Cant wait to have my camera back, I'll try and get macro shots of their scary-looking mouths hahaha.

He changes colour? Thats pretty awesome! I loooove Mg's <3


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> LMAO They do look like suction cups! Cant wait to have my camera back, I'll try and get macro shots of their scary-looking mouths hahaha.
> 
> He changes colour? Thats pretty awesome! I loooove Mg's <3


I would love to see some Macro shots of their mouths. Like the macro shots you did of bettas "teeth." That was awesome!

Yeah! He changes color from Black outline to a vibrant purple outline

This is the black:









and then purple:









I was pretty amazed too and didnt think of anything until before I saw him flaring! I noticed that he turns a bright purple while flaring....at first I thought it was the lighting but it lasted too long and he was not at an angle when I did notice it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Holy crap!!! He's sooooo beautiful! i've never seen anything like that before. Incredible! Do you plan on spawning him?


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Holy crap!!! He's sooooo beautiful! i've never seen anything like that before. Incredible! Do you plan on spawning him?


Neither have I. I never thought I would get a Betta, let alone a MG that has such a vibrant rare purple on its fins. I actually was planning on breeding him or another male that I got on Saturday.

This is the other male that I got on Saturday:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...current=jaysbettas065.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

Though since the MG that I have has a spoon head gene, I will have no risk with breeding that yellow dragon. The lighter dragon had no kind of deformity and his fins are very even. So I am going to breed him to Korra and in the future breed the MG to Korra. Though my goal is to have fry with a 100% full masked dragons. Then start working on color.


----------



## tpocicat

That purple color is amazing. I don't think I've ever seen quite that color on a betta before.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Beautiful!! I'm gunna have to subscribe to that thread when you open it  I really like that yellow boy. I can't remember, is Korra a BF or is she two toned because of her fins coming back in? I can't remember lol. Would be nice too, you'd probably have LOADS of BF's in that spawn 

took some baby photos last night and edited some, I just didn't post them, so here they are!  Enjoy the cute photo spam haha

Godzilla:









Bubbles:









Godzilla's little brother









Godzilla and sibling searching for food









Food please! I think this is Godzilla








Definitely Godzilla









Bubbles and Godzilla hangin out, waiting impatiently









Check yourself before you wreck yourself!









Other nameless babies! So glad they got over the "I'm-scared-of-the-camera" stage..haha
































































We're watching you, mum!


----------



## Fasht

Haha! I love the captions! And look at bubbles and godzilla they loooks soo big and they're too cute! What are you feeding them?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha thank you! glad someone liked the captions! xD Bubbles, godzilla and the other two I've been feeding Decaps, freeze dried bloodworms all ground up, and I'm thinking of trying frozen bloodworms on them. Bubbles is a little bit uppity and used to live food, so anything thats not living, she kinda turns her nose up at, at first haha. 
The other three will eat anything luckily. The other babies still get microworms in their diet as well because some are still really small and miss out on the decaps. Apparently pigs cant fly, but they sure can swim  Funny thing is, they look like baby bettas!


----------



## Fasht

I have the same problem with freeze dried blood worms and pellets, not all of them would eat it so i still stick with feeding them grindal worms.


----------



## tpocicat

So beautiful and shiny! I love shiny! They are doing great.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

If I spawn again, maybe I'll try grindals too, add some more variety to their diets 

And yes shiny!!! I love shiny! Since its Valentines day (boo), I can pretend they're my shiny little presents  HAha


----------



## cjayBetta

I love these pictures... they are so cute


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Godzilla has really colored up since the last few pictures I have seen of him. The fry also seem to be growing pretty fast and their color is setting in nicely.

I don't know how velvet looks in pictures, but I know it is a rusty color. I have always worried of breeding "rusty" coppers because of the velvet....

I don't want to worry you either because they have had a rusty copper looking color for quite some time and they seem to be very healthy.

Anyway...away from all the negativity, the fry are looking AMAZING!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL velvet bad! At first it did kinda scare me because they werent showing colour, but had copper on them. However, all do seem to be healthy. Except one, I found him earlier, it looked like he had bubbles in his stomach or something :s He can't seem to swim down very far before floating back up to the top. He's quite a bit smaller than the others...could it be SBD? I've never seen a SBD case where their stomach was filled with bubbles.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes, sadly this is SBD. I would say to put him in another tank. It isn't contagious, but another member had the same trouble and lost a lot of their fry to it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww Poor lil guy! He's so small too. I can't seem to find him tonight but i'll look again in the morning when i get up. Thanks tho! Glad I know what it is now


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Well I found the little floating dude again, but this time, he wasn't alive..Poor little thing, wish I had been able to find him before his siblings did...He looked kinda beat up. RIP teeny little fishy <3

The others are doing great. I'll try and get a photo but one of the bigger babies with bubbles has either a nip in his tail or he's turning into a doubletail lol. I thought it was a nip too, but it's right perfectly in the center of his tail so i dunno. May post pictures after water changes today


----------



## djembekah

so cool! i might be interested in taking a baby off your hands when they're ready, if you're willing to ship to southwest Washington


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'd looooove to give you one, only problem is I can't ship to US. Even though I'm just over the border lol. So close yet so far, eh?


----------



## djembekah

oh bummer! yeah, pesky international shipping laws!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally!!! pain in the butt!
I got some cute photos of them today while waiting for the water to drain from the tank. A bunch of them decided to swarm to one end of the tank where I was standing and well...You'll see haha. Sorry for the flash in some of them. I love seeing their coppers. Enjoy!









































































And the biggest three, plus bubbles!:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Heres two videos I took today, at the request of BettaLover2203!  When i gave the fry their afternoon meal, I filmed them before and after. Quite the little swarm that shows up as soon as the 'big red spoon' is seen. Means food to them haha.

First video shows Bubbles and the biggest 3, then its feeding time.
Second video is just looking at all the different sizes of the fry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq_KtNBowJ8&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=2&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEAnbEkr960&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KittKatt145

there so little!  awww good pics btw


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hehe they are pretty small stilll, but they're getting there!  Just so MANY of them lmao. Thank you!

Caught their dads attention though! I put him in a jar and put him up to the babies, a bunch of them came over to check him out and he was flaring at them LOL


----------



## SlinkyInk

So cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

I absolutely love our fry! They are getting big pretty fast. They are small, but still growing at a good rate!

Their color continues to come in darker each time in the pictures!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hehe thanks!! I love them all soooooo much lol. It's gunna be tough selling them all T_T The smallest is about a 1/4", whereas godzilla is about 3/4". It's amazing how much the water changes help. It seems like they get bigger every day lol


----------



## bettalover2033

They are getting bigger everyday, but just a little smaller than you see something absorbant for example get bigger


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Baby steps!  They'll get there eventually haha. I looked at a video when they were 3 weeks old, wow they've grown so much. Makes me soooo happy when they colour up


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah it is going to be very exciting when they are all colored up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure!! I decided to crush up some frozen bloodworms tonight for their dinner, and I guess I missed a couple big chunks and two fry got ahold of them. I was siphoning water out and noticed one sitting on the bottom gasping with a piece of worm sticking out of its mouth, so I caught it, and had to carefully hold its tail and pull the worm out. The second one I noticed about 10 mins later and had do save him too haha. i'm so happy i spotted them, they're both okay now  Glad I didn't have to do CPR! LMAO


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> For sure!! I decided to crush up some frozen bloodworms tonight for their dinner, and I guess I missed a couple big chunks and two fry got ahold of them. I was siphoning water out and noticed one sitting on the bottom gasping with a piece of worm sticking out of its mouth, so I caught it, and had to carefully hold its tail and pull the worm out. The second one I noticed about 10 mins later and had do save him too haha. i'm so happy i spotted them, they're both okay now  Glad I didn't have to do CPR! LMAO


LOL. I can't imagine CPR on a fish. Please don't try this at home people.:lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMFAO!! Definitely dont try this at home!!

So I set up a 10 gallon and am gunna put Bubbles and all the biggest in one tank. There's 7 overall that'll be going in there, hopefully they'll grow faster and let some of the smaller ones in the big tank actually eat something. SWIMMING PIGS I SAY.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well that is the bettas natural instinct. All they are focused on now is growing.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha good! hopefully they'll be able to focus MORE! I put the 10 gallon right beside my couch on a table so everytime I move they'll probably think they're getting fed lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

FRY SWARM!


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my goodness! Look at their bellies! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen in so many fry. I miss raisting my own fry!


----------



## tpocicat

WOW!!! I'm amazed at the numbers you have. They all look really healthy and hungry LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hahaha yeah theres definitely a lot!! I'm not sure how many now, I'm seeing a few less teeny ones but they may just be hiding and growing in the plants so I dunno  Only one i've found dead this whole time so far so that leaves 217 lol. And definitely always hungry!! 

When I get my good camera back, I might take a video of them from a tripod and you can see how they all swarm to one side of the tank when I go near it lmao. It's so funny, they remind me of adorable little piranhas


----------



## BeautifulBetta

QUESTION!!!
Never seen this before, slightly confused. Ever seen breeding bars on a less than two month old juvi?!?!
Sorry its really hard to see, it wouldnt hold still for anything and the camera wouldnt focus urg. But you can see the tail and then the stripes :S


----------



## CarmanDirda

Lovely couple and beautiful fry pictures. It's neat to see them at such a young age. I see them often, but it's still amazing something big and beautiful comes from something so teeny and plain.


----------



## tpocicat

I've never seen breeding stripes that young. Stress stripes maybe, but not breeding stripes. That is a very good pic BTW, moving fry are hard to take pics of.


----------



## LittleBeta

Sorry to jump in like this but can I ask something? What are mystery snails and where can you get them? ^^; sorry planing on breeding my Betta this summer and I've been told I need them but I have NO clue what they are!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys!! Maybe she's going through fish-puberty rofl. By the way, I get my camera back tonight, IM SO STOKED!!! No more point and shoot!! I miss my manual focus and my macro extenders!



LittleBeta said:


> Sorry to jump in like this but can I ask something? What are mystery snails and where can you get them? ^^; sorry planing on breeding my Betta this summer and I've been told I need them but I have NO clue what they are!



hey! No problem haha. Glad you wanna be prepared! You see so many people just jump into breeding, thinking its as easy as plopping two fish together, like guppies  lmao. Mystery snails aren't completely necessary, but they're DEFINITELY helpful when it comes to food-leftover cleanup!! I used to just siphon the leftovers out every day with a turkey baster, but I decided to get a snail instead, and wow. So much easier! I got mine at PetSmart, but if you have a smaller pet store, they may be able to order some in for you  I think they're also called apple sails. Someone else on here might be able to assist you more lol


----------



## LittleBeta

Haha thanks! I'm actuly not planing on breeding tell this summer so I'll have the time to take care of them, right now I'm just getting everything I need ^^
could you all so use shrimp or no? I'm wondering because my mom really doesn't like snails *rolls eyes.*


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha! I'm actually not sure about shrimp, I've never kept them before. They creep me out LOL!


----------



## LittleBeta

Lol I have two ghost shrimp that I love to peices XD there cute and it's funny because you can see the food in the stomach XD


----------



## tpocicat

Shrimp may eat fry, snails are much safer.


----------



## LittleBeta

All right! I'm just making sure! Now I'll have to convince my mom >.>


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhaha thats often the hard part, isn't it?


----------



## LittleBeta

Haha yeah XD my mom all ready said I can breed my Bettas but I'm in charge of everything, she'll just help me with the water changes and such. And help me buy the supplys XD I'll most likely have to buy the snails myself so she doesn't really freak about it XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha well thats nice that she'll help!!  Always nice to have support lol. I'm finding it harder and harder to do water changes now while 7 months pregnant and by myself xD Water isn't too heavy, just takes a long time to do it using small 1 gallon bowls lol.

also everyone, MY CAMERA IS BACK!!!! <3<3<3<3<3 Picked it up tonight, hopefully have pictures soon where the fry arent washed out completely lol. Unfortunately the battery is dead so I gotta wait for that to charge >.>


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha well thats nice that she'll help!!  Always nice to have support lol. I'm finding it harder and harder to do water changes now while 7 months pregnant and by myself xD Water isn't too heavy, just takes a long time to do it using small 1 gallon bowls lol.
> 
> also everyone, MY CAMERA IS BACK!!!! <3<3<3<3<3 Picked it up tonight, hopefully have pictures soon where the fry arent washed out completely lol. Unfortunately the battery is dead so I gotta wait for that to charge >.>


YAY for the camera! You were taking good pictures, but I like many am ready for some real amazing pictures. BeautifulBetta, you are known for fantastic pictures! You should do a "Before camera being back" (best picture) and "After camera being back".


----------



## Fabian

How old are they?


----------



## LittleBeta

Yay! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

BL2033: good idea! I'll look around for (I think) my best photo, I just took about 60 more and took 70 yesterday...I think I went overboard, but they're SO CUTE. Lol. At least with this camera I dont have to crop things, I missed manual focus!!

Fabian: These guys are a month and 3 weeks old  Except for bubbles, who's from a month-earlier spawn


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Kay, best photo (IMO) that I took, that was as close as I could get to them with it being in focus. The other pictures I posted were cropped and most of the time edited so they weren't so damn bright :S Hope you can see the first one.











AND NOOOOOOOW! I've gone insane. They're too big and fast for macro extenders now haha. I'll start with bubbles and friends, then go to the others 














































These two are always together, I can only tell it's them because the one on the left has a slight nip in his tail or he's got a slight doubletail developing  I call them 'nip and tuck' rofl.



















And here's everyone else 



















Look mom! The food is bigger than my face!!! (he seemed proud of his find)














































This one's got a big dorsal, but no DbT 


















































































More of Bubbles/friends:


















































































And more of the rest again




























OK I'm done spamming you guys lol. Oops


----------



## tpocicat

I love it! Feeding time at the zoo. Really great shots.


----------



## bananafish

They're so fat and adorable! I love their fat little bellies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hehehehe they're such little fatties 
Thanks guys!! <3 I'm so proud of them


----------



## JBosley

Awesome pictures! :-D

Can't wait to get a Male from this spawn ;-) They are going to look amazing I'm sure!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hehe i hope so!! I can't wait to see what they all look like  I have 6 from this spawn that are seperated so hopefully they'll grow faster!


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hehe i hope so!! I can't wait to see what they all look like  I have 6 from this spawn that are seperated so hopefully they'll grow faster!


It would kill me waiting to see what they will look like, haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL It's one of the hardest parts for sure. Other than the big water changes everyday haha. Hopefully they'll be ready to go and completely on dry foof before I go into labour lmao!! If I gotta go into the hospital and they aren't able to be fed right, I'm gunna be pissed  Last time they were overfed and pigged out so bad lol.


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL It's one of the hardest parts for sure. Other than the big water changes everyday haha. Hopefully they'll be ready to go and completely on dry foof before I go into labour lmao!! If I gotta go into the hospital and they aren't able to be fed right, I'm gunna be pissed  Last time they were overfed and pigged out so bad lol.


Ahh brutal! Congrats on the baby  Hopefully they are okay!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you!! Yeah they're okay, just a little more chunky than normal


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Managed to get this photo this morning after much coaxing with my finger. I wanted you guys to see the difference in size of some of the fry haha. It's insane. There's a few that were this tiny so I moved them to a 5 gallon that I wasn't using. Hopefully without the big ones around, they'll get more food and maybe grow a bit


----------



## bettalover2033

It will giv them a bigger chance of survival.


----------



## JBosley

There are so cute!


----------



## tpocicat

Since they have been removed from their larger siblings, they should begin to grow faster. Beautiful colors.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hehe thanks all! I'll measure them today, and note the date, then I can see how fast they grow weekly. I've got these window marker things that I can keep a log of their growth right on the side of the tank


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Well the smaller babies seem to have grown a little bit since being put in a different tank  They're much more shy than the big ones and are still getting used to me lol. I shouldve taken a video when I caught them in the net, all the big ones decided it was a good idea to stalk the net and get IN it..Little turds <3

here's a video of the main tank, I have another of Godzilla/bubbles and friends too, but I gotta upload it if Youtube decides it wants to stop being a jerk lol.
IGNORE MY REFLECTION. lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arSqjy3879I


----------



## tpocicat

Such wonderful fry, soooo many!!! Mine act the same way when feeding them. (Just not so many of them, LOL)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahahaha it's like a mass of adorable!!  It's cute how they gather like that eh? Makes you feel so loved! <3 Lol


----------



## tpocicat

That's for sure. I love it, soooo fun.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

They really make it so all the hard work is worth it  how are your babies doin?


----------



## tpocicat

They were 8 weeks old last Tuesday, all are going great. This week end I plan to move them into a larger tank to give the smaller ones a chance to grow more.


----------



## bettalover2033

They look amazing. I saw some red on one of their annals and some blue on another's as we'll.

They are going to be beautiful adults!


----------



## tpocicat

Thank you, I hope so, I'm trying for HM's that are showable, time will tell.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ohhhh they all look so amazing  It's always incredible to see what will come out of a pair!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Here's two more videos 

Dad with babies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uolaa0WX12U

And bubbles/godzillas tank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nim4mhl3sjY


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Here's two more videos
> 
> Dad with babies:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uolaa0WX12U
> 
> And bubbles/godzillas tank
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nim4mhl3sjY


They are adorable! They seem to love you! Every time you put your fingers near, they want to attack it. Their color is still continuing to come in and very vibrantly too.

Just to add, my fry have hatched.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha when I'm siphoning the bottom too, they follow my hand wherever it goes. So adorable! i dont wanna let them go lmao.

OMG YAY FRY!! <3


----------



## bettalover2033

So have you figured out where they were going already?


----------



## tpocicat

Such beautiful colors...I love the turquoise ones.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Me too! Marbles has minimal blue on her so I'm surprised that colour is showing up at all haha. 

I've actually got a list of people waiting for them haha. A couple people wanna start sororities/community tanks that include females so thats a plus. A couple people want some shipped to them in Canada, aaaaaand my LFS said they'd take some  I may 'secretly' keep some LOL.


----------



## tpocicat

Sounds like a great plan. I'm glad you have homes for them, that can sometimes be a "problem".


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally! I'm glad I lined them up before I even spawned haha. Took a lot of the stress off instead of freaking out once you have 100 jars of males and all the girls are fighting and ITS MASS CHAOS!!!!!
Lol. Ahem, sorry. I can't wait to see what they look like when they're older


----------



## bettalover2033

That's great. I would say to be careful with the LPS agreement and the way they handle their bettas. I am always iffy about fish in pet stores and selling to them ect.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure! We have two pet stores here but the one pet store is always really good with their fish  Its a personally owned one, rather than petland (like petco or petsmart) which is massively owned lol.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

So, your shipping out side of BC?  How much would the fry be?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Im hoping to yeah  At least in Canada lol. I just gotta get heat packs and bags. The fry Ill probably sell for $5-10 each.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Got some photos and a video today that nearly killed me, I was laughing so hard when I watched it! These little guys are literally like underwater puppies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAQvac1FDwU










Mass of craziness










Big babies!

Godzilla



















Bubbles being shy










Without flash


----------



## tpocicat

I love your pics. Beautiful babies. Full tummies, doing a great job.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!  I feel like a bad fish mommy at the moment though...The water was being siphoned out as usual and i heard a funny noise, went to check and three of them had been sucked into the tube and injured too badly. I had to cull them, I feel so awful.  </3


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> Thanks!  I feel like a bad fish mommy at the moment though...The water was being siphoned out as usual and i heard a funny noise, went to check and three of them had been sucked into the tube and injured too badly. I had to cull them, I feel so awful.  </3


Don't feel too badly! The rest look amazing, your doing a fantastic job :-D Can't wait till I can buy one ;-)


----------



## tpocicat

As they say: ***t happens. It wasn't your fault, the fry probably got too curious and went to check it out. Usually at that age, they swim away from the siphon, not into it. It's just one of those terrible things that sometimes happens. Just concentrate on all the beautiful healthy ones you have left.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks you two <3 they usually dont go near the end of it now, guess three just got really unlucky


----------



## EvilVOG

That's sad. I sucked some of mine up when they were still really small and was able to just return them with no ill effects. What are you siphoning with? I was told to use some air line and that's worked pretty good for me for removing wastes, and being low in volume to not remove too much water.

I like the pink/white one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yeah I'm just using a piece of air line. They used to go through no problem, but today I guess was just a stroke of bad luck 

The little pink/white one is bubbles  She's from a different spawn and was all by herself, so I keep her with the big ones from this spawn. Same mother, but different dad. She had some red on her tail, but now its gone, so I have a feeling she'll be a colour-changer like her dad, Sheldon :S :


----------



## bettalover2033

I can see why the fry video almost killed you. They really enjoy your company BB.

Your doing a great job right now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks BL  I just love them all sooo much. I could sit there and watch them all the time, but i'm pretty sure people would think I'm even more crazy haha.

Theres a sponge on the end of the hose today during the water changes, no more accidents!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Heh, that's not half as bad. I am always TALKING to my fish. I'm the crazy one LOL...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMAO I do that in the mornings when I get up or I come downstairs for something, I come in the room and I kinda half-yell "hey guys!" Or "hey my loves!"...Pretty sure everyone upstairs just rolls their eyes at me


----------



## betta lover1507

i talk to my fish all the time o-e"
aww am sorry about the 3 fry ( i never culled anything 
but beautiful babies


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you! Yeah culling suuuucks :/ My maternal instinct is like 50x worse at the moment so I really dont wanna kill ANYTHING lol. Unfortunately these three were have-to's, they never wouldve survived.

I think these guys are going through a growth spurt! I swear bubbles grew 1/2 cm overnight, the end of her tail is more clear than yesterday. Unless shes being a marble, then nevermind lmao. The Tiny babies have grown 1/2 cm since I put them in a seperate tank. Amazing what this stunt hormone thing does :S Freakin pain in the butt...haha!


----------



## JBosley

How old are they before they start showing their colors? Just curious! Haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Theres a few with colour now, lots of red and black so far. There are a couple with blue, though Im not sure if thats just irridescence or not lol. Im uploading a video of one with particularly vivid colour, who is showing breeding bars already lmao. So weird to see on such a tiny fish. Could just be excitement bars though, they were getting fed


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> Theres a few with colour now, lots of red and black so far. There are a couple with blue, though Im not sure if thats just irridescence or not lol. Im uploading a video of one with particularly vivid colour, who is showing breeding bars already lmao. So weird to see on such a tiny fish. Could just be excitement bars though, they were getting fed


Ohhh awesome! Haha too cute. :-D I can't wait for them to be bigger! Lols


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Same here!  Im stoked! wish this video would HURRY THE HECK UP!!  Angry prego. lmao


----------



## Olympia

D'aweh cute babies :3
Are any of them double tails or is it too young to see?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Unfortunately I dont see any at all. Mom must not have had the gene  Sadface. Really wanted doubletails lol. The photos at the beginning when they showed two lobes really threw me off, I thought there were gunna be lots


----------



## JBosley

I actually really don't like Double tails haha


----------



## Olympia

Shame, good double tails are hard to come by :/


----------



## bettaboyshiva

your babies look jus like mine for some reason but i see now when i check this page they changing..last week they looked to me like the same set of babies..lol..your fish look really nice...check my spawn log..and compare the pics  its the spawn log that has the ~>Blue metallic HM ..


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol really?? I completely love them. The massive dorsals they have are incredible. Some of my babies DO have dorsals twice the size of normal ones so they'll be single tails with huge dorsals 

Will do Bettaboyshiva!!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol really?? I completely love them. The massive dorsals they have are incredible. Some of my babies DO have dorsals twice the size of normal ones so they'll be single tails with huge dorsals
> 
> Will do Bettaboyshiva!!


 
the large dorsals came from their daddy  because he is a double tail ...and yeah im they are a bunch of cuties ...dont be surprised if you get some males with some thick bodies..that come from the DT


----------



## JBosley

Actually I went to the pet store the other day and they had double tails! I was shocked. They NEVER have anything but VT and CT :shock:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'll definitely keep an eye out for thick bodies! Luckily I havent seen any spine deformities, I know some DT's carry it. Mightve been different though because it wasnt DT x DT.

Pretty awesome when you stumble upon bettas that your LPS doesnt usually carry! I nearly peed my pants when I saw GoldenEye at the store lmao. They called them "Lyre Tails" though. Pfft. People people, get your names right xD


----------



## JBosley

I wish I liked them though! Haha.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Unfortunate!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

well i have a surprise for you ..i bred a rust colour HM boy with a red HM girl about 2 weeks ago....and guess what im seeing now...im actually seeing quite a few DT babies..i only noticed them about a day ago..im like arent im supposed to be getting only HM's ???!! but then i recalled..seeing a few DT girls in the tank where i had bought the female so i guess she came from a DT spawn..


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Jealous x500000! Lmao! Have you made a spawn log for those guys? I'd love to follow it too 

Here's the video I was talkin about! Showing the breeding bars on this little juvi. Its definitely one of the darkest ones so far, lots of black. Its the ONLY one I've seen with these bars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxEvq4FOzYU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JBosley

:shock: Omg! I so want a fishy from you <3 They are friggin adorable....


----------



## bettaboyshiva

very nice vid ...and im gonna make a log now for the pair so you can see them  and ima see if i can take pics of the tiny babies to put on there for you too see but my silly camera i doubt can pick up their tiny tails...sure wish i had ur camera then surely u'd see their cute lil double tails hehe


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Be sure to send me the link when you have the spawn log going!!  Good luck with the photos as well. Trust me if I lived anywhere near any of you other breeders, i'd be over there lending you my camera whenever you needed it lmao! You'd have to take the photos though, because I'd be too busy looking at your fishies


----------



## bettaboyshiva

ok i started it gotta take pics of the babies  
your link : http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=95074


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Here's the little munchkins today  i tried to focus on bubbles a little more at first so you all could see her colours. Shes SO beautiful now! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbb54Tf3XFA


----------



## bettaboyshiva

She is pweety and they are all pweety  bunch of cuties..how old are they now?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

bubbles is 3 months old, the others are 2 months  It's amazing how different they are, just with one different parent. They have the same mom, but different dads. Glad bubbles is looking like daddy!!

Lol here are my two cats, helping me with water changes today. The brown and white one is STILL down here with me as I'm doing the 5 gallon water changes..Silly cat.


----------



## bettaboyshiva

oh lookies...a nice furry white kitty and a grey and white one they are adorable. and bowls collecting the water from ur tank? lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha thank you!! Yeah it was the water from the fry tank that was draining. They were probably secretly hoping for a fry to come through the hose so they could eat it. Unfortunate for them, there was a sponge on the end haha! No fry accidents since the other day


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are so adorable! I sit here and talk to the screen. Oh well, a little craziness never hurt anyone LOL.


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are so adorable! I sit here and talk to the screen. Oh well, a little craziness never hurt anyone LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMAO You made my day! Thank you xD


----------



## tpocicat

By the way, for my next planned spawn I will be using a HMDT male. He looks a little like a rose tail, but he has the most fabulous dorsal! It looks like a sail.


----------



## bettalover2033

HE sounds beautiful. I want a HMPKDT female so bad.

@BB: how old are they?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH MY. I thought i replied to this, my bad :S They're 2 months and 1 week old :]

Here's a couple pics of the big ones I took today. I think Bubbles is gunna be really ADHD when it comes to her colour...Now shes a blue pastel grizzle -_- No more red!



















_________________________________________


























Bluest and darkest of the big ones










Hope you guys enjoyed the photos  Their colours are brighter than they appeared on the camera. The red isnt rusty, its a a brighter red


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Approximately how many fry are there? BTW, they are beautiful!


----------



## JBosley

They are so cute! :-D I want one haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

There are about 212 now I believe! I'm gunna try and get a photo of it, but I caught Bubbles flaring today! I forgot how adorable that was! It's little beard was clear with a little black on the bottom..OMG. It was ridiculously adorable lol, I cant get over it


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

212! 

How old is Bubbles, and how old are the the rest of the fry? Do you know what gender bubbles is?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hahaha yeah >.< The parents were reaaaally productive lmao


----------



## JBosley

Ahh I want to see a weenie baby flare :-( It'd be so cute! I want to get a baby Betta now.... too bad they take extra care haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha they definitely do -_- Especially over 200 of them LMAO. So glad humans cant have that many at once..


----------



## djembekah

aw man i still totally want some! so pretty  you're doing great!


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha they definitely do -_- Especially over 200 of them LMAO. So glad humans cant have that many at once..


That would be very scary...and they would have to be very small...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I thought my hormones were bad now!! Imagine what they'd be like with 200 hahaha. Scary stuff indeed!


----------



## tpocicat

The colors are wonderful. Too bad you're in BC, I love pastels.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Pastels are definitely beautiful  Kinda wish I was in US too haha! I'd have a lot more people wanting fishies down there, and probably more people to visit. My friends here just complain about how I have too many fish. Pff. Never too many of something thats beautiful, has a personality and cant talk back!


----------



## tpocicat

I figure the only way you could have too many bettas is if you have more than you can take care of, so yes anything as beautiful and with such a personality, it is very hard to have too many of them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

^Very true haha.


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Pastels are definitely beautiful  Kinda wish I was in US too haha! I'd have a lot more people wanting fishies down there, and probably more people to visit. My friends here just complain about how I have too many fish. Pff. Never too many of something thats beautiful, has a personality *and cant talk back!*


Well if mine could talk back they would tell me how crazy I am for talking to them in the first place!:roll:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL!!

Here's what you all have been waiting for! I caught Bubbles flaring yesterday, mwahahaha!! I had to sit at a weird angle so they wouldnt see me and get all excited. I noticed a few others getting more aggressive now as well, but the flaring isnt as prominent as bubbles'. The video is only good until she chases the other one off, I should've edited the rest so it wasnt as long -_-
Enjoy :-D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOP7bOcYjEA


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Here's what you all have been waiting for! I caught Bubbles flaring yesterday, mwahahaha!! I had to sit at a weird angle so they wouldnt see me and get all excited. I noticed a few others getting more aggressive now as well, but the flaring isnt as prominent as bubbles'. The video is only good until she chases the other one off, I should've edited the rest so it wasnt as long -_-
> Enjoy :-D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOP7bOcYjEA


Wow the beard really came a lot unlike the other fry.

Where did the red come from?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Both Bubbles' mom and the other fry's mom has red in her fins  Pink body with blue, red, and cellophane fins. Same girl. I still find it weird how Bubbles had red on her tail for a while, then it disappeared, now shes a blue grizzle lol. Silly marbles and your colour-changing abilities!


----------



## bettalover2033

Ah I see. Well it's a pleasant surprise IMO.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Definitely agreed!! Blues are one of my favourites, and I'm glad I have one fry from Sheldon now that he's retired. My old man <3 haha.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Seems the big ones are going through a growth spurt!  Especially Godzilla and Bubbles. I think we'll need to come up with a more manly name than Bubbles though LMAO. They're 2.5 months old now, Bubbles is 3.5 months

Zilla:


































Everyone else!


----------



## MollyJean

Looks like Godzilla is the pick of the litter.. though I do like that pearl one in the next to last pick with the black spots on his fins... but it might just be the angry eye... grrr!


----------



## djembekah

SO CUTE
so Bubbles must be a male then? i vote you stick with Bubbles xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! The dry have changed so much since the last pictures of them with tiny fat bellies.

The color has really been interesting to see whats under the fins. Godzilla is developing very nicely.

I agree bubbles needs a new name did yes bubbles is a male.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMAO Totally looks like Bubbles has the angry eye going on! Too funny, I didnt notice that. We could call him SIR Bubbles instead. Haha. Sir Bubbles of British Columbia!


----------



## MollyJean

That's Bubbles? Wow.. he's gotten so big! I love the ones with random color splotches like that.. anything labeled "grizzle" gets my attention.. so... *steal!*


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha yep thats little bubbles! amazing how much he changed. So glad he turned into a grizzle! They're awesome, especially blue ones  I hope he doesnt change again lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow you're doing a great job with these guys!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

look how nice they all growing ...very pweety


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

:O 
Sir Bubbles of British Columbia is gorgeous!  He looks like a little halfmoon!


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha yep thats little bubbles! amazing how much he changed. So glad he turned into a grizzle! They're awesome, especially blue ones  I hope he doesnt change again lol


I think your should prepare for another change considering he is a marble and a young one at that lol.

Sir bubbles of BC sounds okay. I think keeping in the bubbles actually sounds like a pompous snot of a betta. Very nice!


----------



## tpocicat

I just love the way your fry are turning out. Just sooo beautiful! Grizzles, my next goal.


----------



## bettalover2033

Grizzle is just another name for marble. Usually grizzles are blue, a darker color or lighter brighter colors as well.

I like the black and blue grizzles. They looks very pretty. If I'm not mistaken, they're called monsters if they have the pattern on their face.


----------



## tpocicat

From what I've read on IBC, monsters refer to a white face. In Thai culture, the monster always has a white face. So in a play, the person playing the monster has their face painted white.


----------



## bettalover2033

tpocicat said:


> From what I've read on IBC, monsters refer to a white face. In Thai culture, the monster always has a white face. So in a play, the person playing the monster has their face painted white.


Interesting. Though as I have seen on AB and from what I heard from someone here on the forum, monsters have the "grizzle" coloring, but it's a darker color and is on their face also usually dragon as well.

IMO grizzle and monster are both just another name that means marble and there is not difference between them.

I just don't understand why they think of them as separate just for the slightest difference.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks all!  I had to seperate Godzilla (as you can see) Because there were multiple fights happening between him and Sir B. haha. Naughty! I even got a video of Zilla doing a 'dance', kinda like the flirty "S" dance yesterday. I'll upload it now, it makes me giggle 

PS: The blue-black grizzle's are amaaaaaaaazing!! I hope you get something like those tpocicat!


----------



## tpocicat

Actually, they aren't seperate unless there has been intensive breeding so that only one type is spawned, which IMO isn't healthy. That is why we get such wide range of colors and patterns in our spawns. I think people give them different names in order to help describe the bettas in question.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Monsters look sooo cool  But do they have the marble gene that would make it so their white face disappeared and turned black after a while? That would kinda be a bummer, buying this awesome white-faced betta and him changing colour on you lol.

Heres the flirty dance video! Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqiEN-uCRWQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bettalover2033

tpocicat said:


> Actually, they aren't seperate unless there has been intensive breeding so that only one type is spawned, which IMO isn't healthy. That is why we get such wide range of colors and patterns in our spawns. I think people give them different names in order to help describe the bettas in question.


I know they aren't separate, but people think of them as separate.

Also yeah and to try and make their strain name stick like mustard gas and butterfly.


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Monsters look sooo cool  But do they have the marble gene that would make it so their white face disappeared and turned black after a while? That would kinda be a bummer, buying this awesome white-faced betta and him changing colour on you lol.
> 
> Heres the flirty dance video! Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqiEN-uCRWQ&feature=youtu.be


That's really nice. You did an amazing job!

And that is what is called the tail slap. Usually that is directed from male to male or female to female that they are wanting to fight.

The betta dance that they do when spawning is a S dance moving in the pattern of a snake.

Godzilla is amazing!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha good thing I seperated them then! Little buggers <3 I just love them lmao. I'm probably going to keep Bubbles and Godzilla, maybe a couple girls for the sorority, the rest are gunna be sold  I'm gunna miss them lol


----------



## tpocicat

That's the real hard part. Picking the ones that will go that is. It's always easy to pick the ones that will stay. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally hard!  Lol. Darn them for being so freakin' adorable!!


----------



## djembekah

eternally awing over here x3


----------



## JBosley

*Squee* Omg! They are so friggin' cute :shock: I wants a Female from youuuu :-D I've never had a Female...if I can wait long enough I'd love one from this spawn


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Thanks guys! JBosley, I'll be able to ship one to you, I'll just need to order some shipping bags


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

:O How much will the little fry cost?


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL Thanks guys! JBosley, I'll be able to ship one to you, I'll just need to order some shipping bags


Whoo! Haha I'll have any empty tank soon too ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Probably only $5 each, plus shipping. If you live in Canada, PM me and I'll get your email and such so I dont forget who wants one lol! I'd feel bad.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH, I forgot to mention, I recounted them all the other day. Theres no longer 216 like I counted when they were a month old. There's 180, phew! LOL


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Do you have homes lined up for all of them?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Not nearly as many as I had thought. MY FRIENDS LIED lmao. Some said they'd take some, and now they wont so PHBBBT on them.  I'll advertise them soon, possibly through the pet store boards. That should get a bunch of buyers!


----------



## ParadisMutts

Your spawn is stunning! How I wish I could have one, you did such a good job. I went through and looked at your pictures and videos. It was great!


----------



## JBosley

Don't forget that I want one! I shall message you my information now :-D I'm totally going to want to see pics of the Females haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks ParadisMuts!! Wish I lived right in the middle of Canada, would be a better location for fish shipping LOL.

Thanks JBosley!! I'll be sure to write your name down for a lady


----------



## meve

Hey, Ontarians bettas lovers, lets get together to arrange a group shipping! 

I remember, I read that few people from Ontario wanted some quality fish with different colors and tails shapes. It s a good opportunity! I would be happy to pick them up and help with the distribution. Let me know, if you are interested and you , Beautiful betta if you agree with it. 

(sorry if my grammar or my spelling are bad...my 1st language is french and at 1 am, i'm not really good to correct myself  )


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thats actually a pretty good idea!


----------



## JBosley

meve said:


> Hey, Ontarians bettas lovers, lets get together to arrange a group shipping!
> 
> I remember, I read that few people from Ontario wanted some quality fish with different colors and tails shapes. It s a good opportunity! I would be happy to pick them up and help with the distribution. Let me know, if you are interested and you , Beautiful betta if you agree with it.
> 
> (sorry if my grammar or my spelling are bad...my 1st language is french and at 1 am, i'm not really good to correct myself  )


Sounds good to me! :-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I wish I could have them. If my darn male guppies _*CONTINUE*_ to get along (and not try and murder one-another ), I'll have a free 5 gallon mini-bow that has been used for an insane asylum and a hospital tank. xD /end rant


----------



## ParadisMutts

That sounds like a fantastic idea! I would definitly be interested.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I wish I could have them. If my darn male guppies _*CONTINUE*_ to get along (and not try and murder one-another ), I'll have a free 5 gallon mini-bow that has been used for an insane asylum and a hospital tank. xD /end rant


LOL @ Insane Asylum!! xD
Sweet you get a free tank haha. Always a bonus :-D

Woke up this morning to this! My goodness, just realized how messy my couch looks LOL Ignore that! xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

BeautifulBetta said:


> LOL @ Insane Asylum!! xD
> Sweet you get a free tank haha. Always a bonus :-D
> 
> Woke up this morning to this! My goodness, just realized how messy my couch looks LOL Ignore that! xD


By free, I meant freed up. xD I wish it was for free . . . $75 of my money to set up.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH darn...lmao. Wonder why I didnt realize that. I blame pregnancy brain -_-


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow. Wow made the nest?

It looks pretty big for a little juvie fry.

My salamander male did the same thing, but a lot smaller.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hAha yeah!  its even bigger now. He must see a lady on the other side of the divider that he likes LOL. Kinda creepy, considering they're his siblings though haha. Or maybe he's just taking after his dad. GoldenEye has a fat nest going right now too but he's not near any females


----------



## BeautifulBetta

It got bigger!  This boy is on steroids or something lmao.










Here's the medium babies!  I decided they needed a video to show all their colours instead of still photos. It's craziness. You may want to turn the volume down if you dont wanna hear my music blasting lmao. I had it pretty loud while doing water changes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjXCsaTo6EQ&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

That's a lot of babies! How many are you keeping?


----------



## Bettagurl48

:-D Aww so cute! The pictures are really clear and the fish are pretty. I have one male betta who rules his own 3-gallon aquarium and he looks just like Goldeneye except he is blue. I hope you enjoy the fry. :wink:


----------



## Olympia

Some are soo tiny still! Will they be okay? o-o


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thanks all! 
even bubbles made a nest last night, its about 2 inches long, one inch wide. These young'uns are nuts! Lol.
The little ones are alright in there, theres actually ones that are smaller than that but I have them in a different tank so they dont get hurt


----------



## betta lover1507

your fishies want to make me do another spawn >-< gahh i wish i could do spawning again  
btw i love the fries, how old are they now? is a mom a VT or a DT?


----------



## MrVampire181

betta lover1507 said:


> your fishies want to make me do another spawn >-< gahh i wish i could do spawning again
> btw i love the fries, how old are they now? is a mom a VT or a DT?


Judging from the spawn she's a DeT or PK. She can't be a DT... since that would be double tail.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

They're 2 months and 3 weeks old now  I put Godzilla in a one gallon bowl to himself now, because all he was doing was flaring constantly at his sister. So after a couple hours rest, I put him beside the sorority so he could see older ladies, and the only one paying any attention to him, is his mother T_T *facepalm*
I do believe his mother is a Delta though. Her colouration however, baffles me lol. She truly is pink, not flesh coloured. It's weird.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> Judging from the spawn she's a DeT or PK. She can't be a DT... since that would be double tail.


I always get the short form for Deltas and Double Tails mixed up.  On numerous occasions I've called deltas DT. xD


----------



## betta lover1507

1+^ agreed, i thought double tail was DbT and delta DT :I why do they have to start with D's? double tail in also called the "twin tail" 

_____________________________________________

ha ha that crazy zilla XD when we you post new pics? just wondering  she is a very unique fish. i had two pinks last year, before i joined this forum, one was also a BF too ;P


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

That's what I thought.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I havent been neglecting you guys, I swear!!! Lol. My internet has been completely messed for days. Seems to have finally started working after many threats to toss my laptop into the ocean or off my deck..LMAO.
I've been so concentrated on the little guys, I havent taken anyyyyy pics of the adults lol. Not that they've changed at all, except some torn fins, after the sorority battles URG. The mother of this spawn is a giant jerk lol. Anyways! Of the bigger babies, I've come to the conclusion that two are females. At least one in that tank is a male, because I found a bubblenest in there tonight (crap), now I gotta figure out who it is so they dont spawn with their eggy little sisters :S

Godzilla:









Biggest ones. Weird colours haha









If you guys wanna join my fanpage on fb, I like to update that one better, because I dont have to upload the pics to photobucket and copy/paste each pic haha. You dont have to though, I'll still be updating this one  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aloras-Bettas/288770604514091


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

^^
Liked da fan-page!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awesome  Thanks!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

No Problem.


----------



## JBosley

Oh yay Facebook!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! I remember when godzilla was so tiny and had just a bright iridescent to him...now pool at him! Amazing color on him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks for joining, guys!  I'm quite impressed with how Godzilla turned out. He's going through another growth spurt again, he's gained 1/4 centimeter since I put him in his own jar and has 2 mm of clear fins that have grown out but don't have colour yet.

I found another bigger fry that is two colours. Depending on which way he's facing, he's either purple or turquoise! Really hard to get photos of though, hes crazy and doesnt hold still.


----------



## lvandert

I liked the fan page  He's so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank ya!!  Awesome to have you all on there too


----------



## bettalover2033

Did you already say that you were jarring?

Cant wait to see the change in the fry this time!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Mr.Bubbles and godzilla are in jars now, may jar two more of the biggest today!


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> Mr.Bubbles and godzilla are in jars now, may jar two more of the biggest today!


How exciting :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally!! I'd better find a place to order bags and stuff from lol. Anyone know any reputable suppliers?


----------



## JBosley

Sorry! Can't help you with that one haha.

I can't wait to see individual pictures of the Females! And Males :-D


----------



## djembekah

Sakura told someone about a supplier in another thread but i spaced on who it was D: you could ask her though!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH awesome!  I'll take a look around on Google or aquabid today, if theres nothin there, I'll message Sakura! Thanks


----------



## bettalover2033

Well there is always the IBC site.

That E-mail that I sent you in a PM is who you order from.

They sell shipping supplies and also live foods and such.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Sorry BL2033! I did read your post, and thought I replied but apparently baby brain has struck again lol. Fry turned 3 months old today! They're so cute. Not many issues at all with fighting yet, couple tiffs but thats about it, not trying to kill each other yet  haha. Godzilla has now passed Mr.Bubbles in growth. Enough of my babble, enjoy some photos!

Godzilla:


















Mr.Bubbles


















2nd biggest


















Other biggest juvies


























Three girls, waiting till they're a bit bigger to go to their new home


















_________________

Medium-sized babies! Bottom photo is Mr.Pearlescent. Depending on which way you look at him, he's either purple or green/turquoise. He's sooo awesome


































Runts  They're so cute.


----------



## tpocicat

They've turned out so wonderful. Such a variety of colors. You have done a wonderful job!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

They are beautiful.  What tail-type is Marbles?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys! I'm actually not sure what tail type Marbles is, Pretty sure she's a delta. I have some VT females and one HM female, and MArbles is kinda in-between both. Way bigger than VT tails but slightly smaller than a HM.

heres the best photo I have of her, she's not flared though, this is when shes totally relaxed


----------



## bettalover2033

You've honestly done such an amazing job with these guys! Sir Bubbles has gotten really big!

How big are they?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks soooo much  All the biggest are between 1"-1 3/4", the medium sized ones are around an inch or just under. The runts are just under 1/2". They're so small lol. I'm guessing they didn't get as much food as the other fatties in there  So nice having them all seperated, it's kinda like a fish assembly line LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

Well the bigger ones are really the tougher ones.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally understandable! Lol. Godzilla and his biggest sibling are giant turds haha


----------



## bettaboyshiva

they loook more and more beautiful ...you did a great job with these beauties..and im sure you will be and amazing mommmy as well


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww thanks!! <3 Probably gunna be a human mommy in the next 3 weeks!


----------



## bettaboyshiva

BeautifulBetta said:


> Awwww thanks!! <3 Probably gunna be a human mommy in the next 3 weeks!


your welcome and i bet you cant wait for it to be over


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thats beyond an understatement LOL!!! Holy crap, I want her out nowwwww. I feel like a whale


----------



## bettalover2033

As cool as people think it is to see the baby's foot or hand move accross the belly top...it really makes my hairs stand up. I love baby's and everything but that has always scared me...I think I've watched too many movies lol. I'm sure Arianna will be such a lovely baby!

I know your probably not going to be on here often.


----------



## cjayBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> As cool as people think it is to see the baby's foot or hand move accross the belly top...it really makes my hairs stand up. I love baby's and everything but that has always scared me...I think I've watched too many movies lol. I'm sure Arianna will be such a lovely baby!
> 
> I know your probably not going to be on here often.



No Idea how STRANGE it feels... I was laying down in bed one night when I was pregnant with my daughter and all of a sudden I felt her kick but the feeling didnt go away... when I looked i could see a bump on my bellly... I had to push on her little foot so she would stop...


----------



## bettalover2033

I guess you would have to have he experience to not be so creeped out by it.

I'd never know :lol:

My mom used to trick me and say hey she's kicking and then I would look at her belly then I swear it looked like it was going to pull me in!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Its a very strange feeling indeed. The only thing I have to complain about right now, is because I'm so short, she's growing out more instead of being able to grow upwards. It's actually pulling my six-pack muscles away from my ribs and it hurts soooo much. Wish I could just snap my fingers and she'd be here now, and I'd have my body back! 

I wont be on too much when she gets here. I'll be so busy between here and water changes, holy. I must be insane for even trying this


----------



## bettalover2033

Well yes of course your insane. This is what makes us human. Challenging ourselves. At times almost to death.

You're going to be exhausted!

Good luck because man you are going to be one aching mama! LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahahaha thanks! I'll do my best, for sure! I've had to go from 50% water changes everyday to every 2nd day, not enough energy Lol


----------



## Olympia

Aw, you'll have to come post some baby photos though! 
How are the runts doing? They are so cute.. I always vouch for the underdogs. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I will definitely be adding some baby photos 

The runts are doing well, despite spending the night with a dead snail lol. Yuck. I woke up this morning to find that poor turbo had finally kicked the bucket, and their water was so murky-looking. Found Turbo behind the rock that holds the corner filter down. I'm surprised Shyguy, the other mystery snail, didnt eat him. Do snails do that? I've never kept them before now lol


----------



## watergale

bettalover2033 said:


> Yeah, Kieko is a nice name.
> 
> So I was thinking earlier, about my cull male and a name for him because I still don't have a name for him and I was reading my History book in school for HW and there was one name that popped out to me. I think it is spelled Alqaeda and Pronounced (AhL-K-eye-duh) or if it is more understandable: (Al-Ky-Duh) It sounds so familiar. Was he a terrorist?


that would be one evil fish....


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha tooootally evil!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

How do you know they are . . . dead? xD


----------



## bettalover2033

@Maisy: what do you mean?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I was asking how you know the snail is dead. xD Stupid question, I know, but I'm curious.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Maisy: Oh ok. Though you should know that the only stupid question is the one not asked. Also when snails die, a foggy like film grows around them and usually mystery snails make the water VERY foggy when they die.

@BB: No, snails surprisingly don't eat the others. I had a couple snailed dead in a tank and the few live ones would pass over them, but they looked the same when the others passed over.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH GOD and they stink like no tomorrow!!! UGH! Lol. Soooo disgusting.


----------



## betta lover1507

i love your fry, there adorable, i would've took one if i lived close.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Thanks. I have a nerite in my community.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks BL1507!  Would help if I was on the same side of the border too haha

I kinda figured Turbo was gunna die, he started acting really weird a couple weeks ago, barely coming out of his shell, not charging around eating everything like his golden buddy. Kinda lame, he was my only brown mystery lol


----------



## cajunamy

I am so happy to see a new breeder so successful, especially because you obviously did your research! The fry turned out awesome, you did a great job raising them. Congrats!

And I think you've convinced me to look into a macro extender for my Nikon O_O


----------



## JBosley

I almost bought a Female Betta at the pet store, then stopped myself because I really want 1 from you :-D 

Haha


----------



## bettalover2033

JBosley said:


> I almost bought a Female Betta at the pet store, then stopped myself because I really want 1 from you :-D
> 
> Haha


Or two...or three...heck...the whole batch lol. If I could i probably would!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL!! Thanks guys!
cajunamy, the extenders are soooooo worth it! They dont work so well when they're bigger but wow, when you want macro, you got it 
A friend of mine came over today and was compleeeetely interested in how bettas spawned and how to care for the fry/raise them. I was so proud that I could tell him how it all worked! By the time he left, he was trying to convince his gf to let him try it once. I think I created a monster lmfao.

So 3 girls now have official homes, they're going together as soon as their new mom gets the tank she wants  Hopefully they'll grow a liiiiittle bit more so she doesnt have to crush their food anymore lol. Godzilla can eat pellets uncrushed now so they're not too far behind. Havent found any other females so far, but I have a couple suspiscions! <(spelling? wtf. LOL)


----------



## JBosley

I hope you find another Female! :-( I really wants a Female lols


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha theres like 145 more that are unsexed so I'm sure there will be some females 

The first boy is going to his new home tomorrow! Not sure which one it is yet, my brother and his gf set up a tank at her place and they're coming to pick one tomorrow  So excited!


----------



## JBosley

Oh good! Haha :-D

Awe! How exciting :-D I love my boys


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'm reaaaaaally gunna miss them, but I know I wont be able to keep them all (so unfortunate lol). I'll see if I can get a photo of the one my bro is getting later on once he's fully grown, so you all can see how he turned out!


----------



## JBosley

Thats the hardest part with any type of breeding lols 

Oh yay pictures!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I remember when I bred budgies once.. I didnt wanna give the babies away either LOL. Before they got their feathers, they were so ugly but cute at the same time. holy crap they were loud though, every few hours during the night, they would alllll start chirping at once for food. I nearly went insane lmao.


----------



## JBosley

Haha oh my! Glad I've never bred anything  Although if my puppy is a well behaved, unfixed male, I might be breeding him in a year or so :-D But if not he is getting fixed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OOOoh puppies! <3 What kind is he?


----------



## JBosley

Cricket is a Maltese x Mini Poodle and I am not lying I think he is THE cutest dog in the world. It's ridiculous...

Jazz is a mutt! We think she might be Beagle x Cattle Dog, really no idea though.


----------



## JBosley

Wow thats not the best picture of Cricket haha! But he's adorable lols


----------



## djembekah

oh my gosh Cricket i want to snuggle him so hard xD


also i still wish you were in the US, beautifulbetta. your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## JBosley

djembekah said:


> oh my gosh Cricket i want to snuggle him so hard xD
> 
> 
> also i still wish you were in the US, beautifulbetta. your babies are gorgeous.


I know! Isn't he the CUTEST :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks djembekah!! I kinda wish I was down there too sometimes haha. You all have a lot more fish options xD canada sucks for that sometimes. 

Cricket is FREAKING ADORABLE. He looks so fluffy and cuddly <3 Jazz is really pretty too! She almost has a german shepherd face, but she looks so small


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Holy crap! Jazz looks exactly like my dog in a different colour.  Maisy is in my avatar.


----------



## JBosley

Thanks guys! :-D I love my babies.

Yeah, everyone thinks Jazz is a Shepherd puppy, except she's 4! Haha. She is about 3 feet in length, 16" tall and weighs a whopping 34-40lbs (which is the perfect weight!) She is trained in Agility (has won a million ribbons :-D) and Flyball! She is wicked smart.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wowsa, good for her!  Gotta love a dog that can do something. All mine does is sleep and wreck the yard. Not very smart. Probably because her breed was bred to run in circles...lmao


----------



## BeautifulBetta

One of the babies goes to his new home today! Luckily, I get to make sure my bro gets everything right mwhaha! I have 3 for them to choose from.

Bottom-middle, and right ones are two of them they can choose from.








And the last one..He's not very happy about being in a jar away from his siblings. Though they're allllllll really skittish right now, poor guys. I feel bad lol









Here's some photos of the others, the lighting was perrrrrfect!








Female? Sorry for the poo lol








He got in a tiff with one of the jarred boys, naughty.








Possibly same female as before? Just no poopy? Lol I dunno.









For parents who were both mostly red, theres quite a few blues in here. :S

















Godzilla

























Sir bubbles' sweet lil' face <3


----------



## JBosley

Ahh! They are so cute :-D

What breed of dog do you have?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks! 
Haha she's a greyhound


----------



## JBosley

I love Greyhounds. I've always wanted to rescue one


----------



## bettalover2033

According to her...that greyhound is lazy lol.

Lazy or not, I love them as well... The fry look great. And I have to say you can make any tail type look amazing!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha why thank you!! I do try  lmao.

Yeah greyhounds are the laziest dogs I've ever seen...They sleep a lot of the day. Before we got one, we looked up 'greyhound webcams' and found a couple to see what their behavior was like in a home situation...It was the most boring webcam ever xD Watching turtles wouldve been more exciting LMAO. They're sweet dogs though, just not always good with kids or cats. We're worried about how she's gunna handle the baby being around


----------



## cajunamy

Yes poopy fish is a female LMAO.(loling at poopy fish not you not knowing whether female or not. You should have seen me trying to sex my first spawn! Second is MUCH easier)


----------



## bettalover2033

It does have a bit to do with experience and knowing exactly what to look for when they are young.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhaha poopy fish has a twin! The other fish that looks like her is definitely different. The "twins" from this spawn seem to hangout together, and are the same sex. It's very odd. Poopy fish and her twin are blue finned "cambos" so far. I know they wont be cambodian but it's just what they look like now haha. Any predictions on what their body colour will be? I'm tired of so much brown! D: lmao


----------



## cajunamy

I *love* that she is now dubbed 'Poopy fish' lololol

And for real bettalover - I even have a video up on youtube trying to get people to identify a fish for me, I had no clue.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Cajunamy, I have to agree. I did the same thing, but some things researching just can't teach you.

I do have to admit that, for me sexing the fry is my favorite part.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I managed to find 3 more females today, arent you guys proud?! lmao. Sexing is kinda fun now that the big ones are big enough 
Two boys are going to their new home tomorrow, one went yesterday. 
This boy went to my bro and his girlfriend  His new name is Poseidon! Seems my brother likes to name his pets after gods haha. His cats name is Thor XD


----------



## JBosley

He's one handsome fishy ;-)

Can't wait to see some Females haha :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

BB i just LOVE your fry, what are the finnages the parents are? only i could get one, i want to many fish right now lol it's INSANITY!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys! 
BL, the dad is a HM doubletail, and the mom is a delta


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> Thanks guys!
> BL, the dad is a HM doubletail, and the mom is a delta


You've got to be a little Specific with the abreviations...

I'm BL2033, and he's BL1507:-D And then there is another BL123


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH GOD another one?!?! Lmfao! 
My Yahoo messenger name is Betta_lover_01. I WIN!


----------



## bettalover2033

Yea well 01 doesn't work because I'm 2,033 that's a big number which means..um....i don't know yet...I have to think of something.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LMAO well fine. I guess you can win this time, just because you're awesome.


----------



## bettalover2033

That's awesome that you think I'm awesome so the whole situation is awesome. Okay now I have a headache.

How are they fry?


----------



## betta lover1507

wow where did you get the mom? she is very pretty
haha am not a "He" is it because i love snakes? lol, and i think BL2033 is way older than me, but ANYWAYS going with BL2033 said


----------



## bettalover2033

I thought you were a he because of the way you say things. You come off as really strong worded if you know what I mean. Well that's not a bad thing.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I always thought you were too lol. Wow my bad. haha! 

Everyones doing well! two more boys went to their new homes today  profitttt! Haha. I got the mom from our LFS here. When I got her, she was almost white bodied with blue/red/cellophane fins. She's really coloured up since then lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I noticed that with fish in pet stores it's really a bargain with the colors you'll get.

I bought an all "white" male CT from the LPS and he turned out to be a blue and white marble.

So I never trust that the color will stay the same when they are brought home ESPECIALLY with Marbles!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhaha wow, guess I chose a good name for her then  Marbles. Colours are definitely weird. You really never know what colours will come from pet stores. Now that I know I can breed and raise a spawn, the next one I do will be bought from a breeder and not randoms  Although..Skyline came from a pet store so..I dunno D:


----------



## JBosley

Our petstores have the most boring selections ever :-?

That's why I was trying to find a Canadian breeder with some better fishies ;-) I REALLY want a Female, and something a tad more unique looking. Females here are a tad...ugly to say the least :shock: Usually dark colors, wild looking ones. Which I'm not a huge fan of :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

haha thanks guys, lmao!! don't worry your not the first to think i was a guy *cough*-xbox-*cough* lol.
i have a wild type CT girl here XP *whispers* bosey didn't mean it lacey, lol
i had a solid white HM male..... daily flarings, and care later. now he is a red marble OHM male, weird thing is that his eyes are still solid white, cool though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

JBosley said:


> Our petstores have the most boring selections ever :-?
> 
> That's why I was trying to find a Canadian breeder with some better fishies ;-) I REALLY want a Female, and something a tad more unique looking. Females here are a tad...ugly to say the least :shock: Usually dark colors, wild looking ones. Which I'm not a huge fan of :lol:



Hahaha totally understandable! Im kinda the same way. Sucks that we have so little choice. Makes me wanna cross the border and sneak some fishies over lmao. I havent seen any females here since I bought my girls, and that was back in like...Holy crap..August or september? Sheesh. I'm gunna open my own fish store lol.

Did I ever show you Canadian Aqua farms website, jbosley?? I want his females right now lol. They're freakin adorable. www.canadianaquafarm.com
He even had a HMPK pair on there a month or two ago that I was reaaaally tempted to buy but I didnt. I need my money for baby haha.

So two more boys found a new home today! They went together which is nice, I dont have to worry about them getting depressed lol. PLUS, the new owner has a lady-fish for them to look at, apparently they're really excited about that lol. (Dont worry, they're in seperate tanks )

Not to be biased or anything, but I could see how we thought you were a boy BL1507 LOL. Usually call of duty is a guys game, though, I shouldnt really say that because I'm a massssssive fan of it lol. it's funny when guys find out you're a girl on xbox or ps3 and suddenly you have like 5 friend requests


----------



## JBosley

Ohh I will have to check out Canadian Aqua Farm! *Dances*

I'm going to have 2 spare tanks soon, I hope :-D Going to get a 10 gallon and divide it for my Oki and Dragonfly. Dragonfly is a tail biter :-( So I want him to have a larger tank, Oki is a Super Delta so I am worried about him being a tail biter as well! So I figured I'd give them each 5 gallons, with the hope they won't tail bite if I decorate it enough.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hopefully!! Naughty tailbiters lol. 
I got sheldon and odin from canadian aqua farm, Sheldon is my pride and joy haha


----------



## JBosley

He's gorgeous :shock: 

They didn't have any Bettas when I check this morning....:-?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OMG WTF. How odd is that?! UGh. I hope they havent stopped selling them :S


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> OMG WTF. How odd is that?! UGh. I hope they havent stopped selling them :S


Same! :shock: It's hard to find nice Bettas in Canada...

I REALLY want another HMPK or PK :-D I love my Fern! And am tired of the tail biting from my HM :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Agreed! PK's and HMPK's are damn-near impossible to find up here. Nice ones anyway. I got lucky when I found skyline, but I had to pay $25 for him lol. I'm gunna work on some HMPK's on my next spawn, I just love how crazy an active they are compared to the big finned guys lol


----------



## JBosley

I don't even care if it's "nice" haha! I just really want another :-D

Ohh I will have to follow that spawn then! I still want a female from this one ;-)

I would pay 25$ for a fish I loved, no problem. I'm so paranoid about going through a transhipper though, for some reason :-?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I really was too actually..I was reaaaaally hesitant about buying from Thailand, it scared the crap out of me lol. The only transhipper in canada was in montreal I think which is still freakin far away from me  I decided to just go for it though, and I looooove my thailand babies  I only have two girls from there now, ones a yellow/black CT and the other is a royal blue HM.

bUT! Here's my hmpk I wanna spawn. It won't be for a long while though, I'll be really preoccupied with Arianna for a few months, but the parents said once she's got a decent schedule going, I can try it again 










With flash


----------



## JBosley

I should really get more information on how to go through a transhipper, suck it up and try it :lol:

Haha I bet! I couldn't imagine having a baby and doing what you do with your fish. How old are you? If you don't mind me asking  I'm 22.

Woah :shock: Nice fish!


----------



## Ariel1719

(just popping in now XP) ive bought 3 fish from thailand. Once about 3 years ago when there was a different transhipper... lots of miss communication and my fish was placed in a mail box on a hot summer day for almost 5 hours 0_0... I bought again from thailand about a year ago and it was a much better experience... i hate the price.. paying more for shipping then a fish but other then that it worked out great. The one male unfortunately jumped out over night so I only had him for about 12 hours  the female passed a month ago. I'm not going to say I WONT ever do it again.. but I much prefer to buy (and ship) a fish from Canada.. a little more close to home  

There is a great betta breeder in Montreal (about 2 hours from me) but i have never been out there to check out his fish.. I might soon though


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks JBosley! Im actually 21 haha! Pretty close in age eh? 

Definitely the bad part about buying from thailand is how expensive it is...For the four fish I got, I ended up paying around $180 overall, but it was totally worth it. Some of the fish from there are amaaaaaaazing! Maybe I should just move there. Lmao.

Possibly some bad news, Marbles the mom, I noticed tonight is very bloated and pineconey  I experimented to see if they'd eat flakes that came with the tank I recently bought, so she might've just eaten too much..But she's all clamped up and looking pretty miserable. I took her out of the sorority and in a QT tank for the night. Guess we'll have to see by morning


----------



## betta lover1507

i wouldn't give her any freeze-dried or flakes at the moment, they easily bloat betta's. hopefully marbles gets better, she is such a pretty girl. 
your 21? i thought you where like 30 haha, way to old lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yea I didnt feed her tonight, so hopefully she just ate like a pig and got fat on me. I knew most bettas didnt even like flakes but I tried them just to see if they'd eat it lol. Guess they did :| I rarely feed anything new, just two kinds of pellets and occasional frozen bloodworm treats. I cant feed freeze dried bloodworms, I'm allergic to them haha


----------



## JBosley

Yay for being close in age ;-) I'm also a Female lmao. But I don't have kids! Or a boyfriend for that matter lols

Ahh boo! I hope she is okay :-(


----------



## tpocicat

How is Marbles doing? Better I hope...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

She looks like she's taken a turn for the worse  It looks like her slime coat is coming off and is still all clamped up and miserable.


----------



## betta lover1507

did you give her some Epsom salt? (i think thats how you spell it)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Unfortunately, shes so far gone, I dont think that'll help. She's starting to not be able to swim right, cant stay straight at all. I lowered the water level a little so its not so hard for her to get air...Just trying to keep her as comfortable as possible until she passes


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry. :'(


----------



## betta lover1507

poor marbles, i really liked her colors and all. well the bright side that you have some of her babies


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys, she's still hanging on but not very well..I have a feeling she'll be gone by morning. She's a pretty little girl, I'm glad she got to pass on her beauty into her little ones <3


----------



## betta lover1507

i feel so bad :'( poor marbles. she looks so adorable, _rest in peace_, i hope there could be a miracle

am thinking about buying a male from you or someone on the forum, i know out of the subject. i just don't have space (yet)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Well, she's gone  Poor girl. Damn dropsy, what a stupid disease.
If I could send fish to US, I'd send you one for sure


----------



## JBosley

So sorry to hear that! Loosing a pet is always hard :-(

Can't wait for these little ones to get bigger! :-D Can't wait to get a female. Getting a 15 gallon tank to divide for my boys soon. That will leave me with 3 empty tanks ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Losing a pet definitely sucks! thanks JBosley. This was my first case of dropsy, so it was a bit of a shocker.
Gotta love getting more tank space!!  I just love buying new tanks and decorating the heck out of them haha

So heres the males that I've jarred so far, They were all getting a bit too nippy for my liking. The first one was getting ganged up on and didnt know the precise culprit sooo I jarred him too lol. These babies are SO hard to get photos of, without flash, it shows their true colours, but they never hold still for very long. If i use flash, I get a still photo, but they have *so* much green irridescence, they never show up right. GRR. Lol. Enjoy

Multi 1









Multi 2


















Multi 3


















Multi 4 "Mister attitude"


















Other big ones










My fave on the right, he's been claimed tho










Medium babies!


































Godzilla










Bubbles, who's developed a serious attitude LOL. He came rippin up to me when I was gunna feed him, and he started flaring at me, it was hilarious!










3 little ladies, Jean, and the Twins!

The twins:









and Jean, she's smaller than the twins but boy is she the boss of the tank, she definitely has her moms attitude and bully-tendencies lol. Named after my grandmother who passed away just over a month ago. She was also extremely fiesty lol.


----------



## JBosley

Jean is amazing :-D

They look all look amazing.


----------



## TakoLuLu

I just spent most of the morning/early afternoon to go through this thread. How amazing to see their profess like this. Awesome!


----------



## vilmarisv

They look amazing! You've done such a great job! I want mine to be at that stage already!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys! <3 I'm so proud of them!  I love showing them off to people who come over lol. 
How old are yours now vilmarisv?? The dad is the one in your avatar right? I love him sooooooo much


----------



## vilmarisv

They are a month and 2 or 3 days. Yes! That's their dad and I'm really hoping they grow up well because I don't think I will want to spawn him again. He's getting older and his fins are huge. It'll be a shame if I couldn't raise a spawn from him. I posted a few pics of them yesterday on my thread if you wanna see


----------



## betta lover1507

BB your teasing me with your fry pics, i want one of the multi's, there GORGEOUS


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hopefully your fry grow quickly and are as beautiful as he is! <3 I have a big HM boy who I've recently retired as well, he just doesnt have the energy anymore and dragging that tail of his around is a pain for him lol. I'd spawn him a zillion times if I could.

Thanks BL1507!  Id send one if I could haha


----------



## Ariel1719

They are amazing! I want to own one of these babies so bad!<3


----------



## JBosley

Can't wait till they are bigger! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Me neither! I really wanna see what some of these boys' tails look like all grown out haha.


----------



## JBosley

For sure! I also want to see the Females ;-) And see the little ones get big <3


----------



## betta lover1507

well atleast you guys COULD get one, man not fair, lol


----------



## JBosley

Pft! USA has WAY more selection than Canada for Betta fish haha :shock:


----------



## betta lover1507

but i wanna one of BBs fry!!! DX you could buy from thailand though right?


----------



## JBosley

If I want to pay and arm and a leg...haha! :-?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Canadians do get kicked in the butt when it comes to betta breeders..Theres only like, two here now that BC Betta stopped breeding. Though I'm not sure if Canadian aquafarm is still selling bettas either so there may be only one left lol, which is Canada Betta. I like their colours but their finnage isnt the most desirable unfortunately.
We can buy from Thailand, we only have one transhipper though lol. and of COURSE, he's on the other side of the country in Quebec somewhere -_-


----------



## Olympia

Yep. I'd be jogging down to BC if any of these guys had turned out double tail. 
There's 2 more breeders that I know of in Canada, one that imports as well.


----------



## JBosley

Olympia, do share! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

i would trade one of my fish to get one!! and i also want a double tail geno. and marble had beautiful colors too, and the fries inherit it >-< gahh!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha aww, sorry BL1507 xD Borders are silly!!

Yes, Olympia, do share!! Haha


----------



## MrVampire181

Elitebetta on Youtube has the best fish in Canada I believe.


----------



## bettaboyshiva

all of them are so pretty !


----------



## betta lover1507

very pretty indeed


----------



## Olympia

Reptiles and Fish Canada, they import every now and then, have a few that they breed, you could mail them for selection. I have been watching that apricot double tail FOREVER. $10, are you kidding me O__O
http://www.reptileandfishcanada.com/bettas.html

Crazy 4 Bettas is a breeder in NS, her fish have nice colours IMO. Also slow at updating her lists. Some of her fish have huuuge bite marks in their tails, she probably doesn't separate them until later on.
http://www.crazy4bettas.ca/stock-shop.php


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OH sweet, thanks for the links!  I want that purple/white HM male!
MRV: Checked out their channel, I'm impressed  Some of his are really nice!
this one is particularly...interesting LOL. His eyes are very odd, but wow is he shimmery
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWfI...DvjVQa1PpcFOFKerS-MDUZFe8JuaTlZcgYuX6wRPZwLw=


----------



## Olympia

Those eyes make the funniest facial expression ever o.o
He looks like, a very angry cartoon.


----------



## betta lover1507

woah, i saw him he'll be named "white eye's" lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL he totally looks like a cartoon!
I'd probably call him Popeye. Although that could make it so he's cursed to get Popeye  Plus, I already have two fish that have 'Eye/Eyes' in their name, I dont think I need another one LOL. I've got GoldenEye, and BrightEyes xD


----------



## betta lover1507

golden eyes is the father of this spawn right?


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Elitebetta on Youtube has the best fish in Canada I believe.


100% agree!! I've subscribed to him SUCH a long time ago and man does his fish make you say wow.

I would definitely buy from him if he was in the USA. That's your luckiest bet.

Look for him on YouTube. Very nice fish he has. And very good quality. I'd be tired of the raggedy fins in pet stores too.:roll:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yes Bl1507, goldeneye is the daddy 

BL2033, I definitely like some of his fish! They're beautiful  I am quite tired of pet store fish. Not that I dont love the ones that I've bought from there, but I want some really high quality breeders that have good genes, and not tons of weird throwbacks lol. I think Skyline is my prettiest petstore betta..Maybe I'm biased because I'm really becoming a fan of hmpk's LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

I also agree that skyline might just be your best. Though I KNOW I'm biased towards HMPKs.

The best way to start breeding is through nice high quality fish. I personally never used quality fish and that was my mistake, but definitely am making up for it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure, my next spawn will be better. This spawn was kind of a 'trial run', basically to see if I could do it successfully. Well boy oh boy did I get tossed into the fray lmao. Over 200 bloody fry xD Sheesh. At least i've made it this far! 

I ordered bags last night too, so those should be here in the next week or so!


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> For sure, my next spawn will be better. This spawn was kind of a 'trial run', basically to see if I could do it successfully. Well boy oh boy did I get tossed into the fray lmao. Over 200 bloody fry xD Sheesh. At least i've made it this far!
> 
> I ordered bags last night too, so those should be here in the next week or so!


Omg yay! :-D I am so excited. Getting my 15 gallon next weekend for my boys! Will have space soon for a pretty little female ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507

i want a male, haha
why do you have to live in canada?!?! lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hurraaaaay!!  I have a couple here that I know are females so when they get a bit bigger, I'll post a couple pics. I'm actually working on a small website for them, so I'll post it when its done 

health care and pet polar bears. Our igloos are pretty awesome too  LMFAO! Just kidding! xD


----------



## betta lover1507

you could be like darkmoon, she/he sells him/her betta's here, on AB, and on her/him website


----------



## JBosley

Ohh I love pictures! :-D

Haha Im all pro polar bears as pets ;-) Yay for health care! Go Canada go!!!

So we taught my Cricket man THE cutest trick ever, he sneezes on command when you say tissue :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhahaha! Omg cricket is ridiculously adorable 

Thats very true BL1507, I never actually thought of putting any on AB. I was always gunna leave that to the pros. lmao. Maybe I'll do that once I ship a few fish and calm down about it


----------



## JBosley

His next trick is to scratch when we say fleas  He REALLY needs to learn stay, which is my own fault for not working on it haha.

I can't wait for you to ship to me ;-) Mainly because I've never had a fish shipped to me! It's exciting.


----------



## betta lover1507

k, are you planning to breed again?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL Thats so cute JBosley! I hope the shipping isnt too much. I'll have to talk to either Canadian aquafarm or bc betta to see who they ship the fish with.

I won't be breeding anytime soon, as I'll have a baby to look after, plus sell the rest of these juvies lol. Once they're all sold, I might be able to again, we'll just have to see 

I have the website up now, still kinda working on it on and off. Let me know if you see anything thats wrong or that I could improve! 
www.vi-bettas.webs.com


----------



## JBosley

Yeah I love my little man!

Yeah, I hope the shipping isn't abusrd! Are you going to charge just shipping? Or shipping plus extra for the fish?  just out of curiousity! I don't care either way. If I find it too expensive ill just have to wait or not get one haha


----------



## JBosley

That site looks great! Gosh I love all your photos


----------



## Karebear13

Are you keeping any of the babies from your spawn? 

btw love your avatar its adorable congrats on your baby!


----------



## Ariel1719

The site looks fantastic! Im going to love having a baby that ive seen grow up from birth


----------



## BeautifulBetta

If I have to ship to you, I wont charge for the fish lol. If they were really high 'pedigree' fish, I would, but since these guys were a "test run", I wont charge you 

I'm keeping a couple girls for my sorority, Godzilla, and Sir Bubbles  Otherwise, theyre all gunna go to new homes! Thanks for the congratulations! I'm stoked  could be any day now, so if I randomly disappear and stop posting for more than 12 hours, I'm probably in the hospital


----------



## Karebear13

aww Boy or Girl?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Girl  Her name is Arianna


----------



## Karebear13

aww pretty name


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thank you! <3


----------



## JBosley

Arianna is a lovely name! :-D You'll have to post pictures of her for us to see, I love babies.

I am ridiculously excited to see individual pictures of some Females! I prefer lighter ones, so I'm really hoping you'll have some I like :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thank you! I definitely will post photos 

I'll let ya know about the females too, I'm not sure about the twins up here, they're light blue finned so far, but not sure what colour their scales are going to be. They're still brownish so far, but not dark brown so hopefully they turn light blue too


----------



## JBosley

I'm sure between the Males and Females I will see one I like!  I just thought it might be nice to try owning a Female.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh totally! Males are friendly, but I find females are way more happy to see me than my boys are lol. It might just be because they're short finned so they have more energy, less fins to carry around LOL


----------



## JBosley

Haha yeah, thats what I've heard! I think they are cute  And I've never had one. Plus I haven't been able to find one I like at my pet store... or I'd already have one ;-)

Getting my 15 gallon on Friday!! :-D Need to get craft mesh and straws to divide it, see how that goes haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I've been tempted to try that as well actually, I've heard the plastic mesh you can get at craft stores works really well!

I'm kinda glad that I grabbed my girls when I did, because my LFS hasnt sold them since :S Before they only had wild-type colours, which to be honest, were kinda boring lol. I'm not a big fan. I managed to snag Marbles, a bright red girl (Ginger), and a turquoise/red girl (Rainbow)..Rainbow and ginger were VT's but Marbles was a delta  w00t!


----------



## JBosley

I'm going to try it on the weekend I hope!  I like the straw method as it doesn't require aquarium sealant (another added expense and waiting for it to dry). I'm just hoping it will be secure enough. Although two of my boys' tanks are only about 1" away from one another, and they seem fine with it. No flaring or interest in one another! :-D

Yeah ours only carry bluey-green VTs. Although I might stop in this weekend and see what they have! Since I will have 3 spare tanks ;-) All with heaters


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Never hurts to stop and look  Actually..sometimes it does LMAO. There's been many times where I "went to look" and walked about with a fish or two -_- My willpower is nil. haha


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry are so pretty. You've done a wonderful job especially since you had such a large spawn!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thanks tpocicat!  I'm doing my best, despite my "condition" haha!

I whipped out the photography tank yesterday and decided to get some GOOD photos of the little boys instead of through jars. 

Multi Male 1










Multi Male 2










Multi Male 3 "Crescent Moon Man" Lol. Thats his nickname xD










SOLD Multi Male 4 - Black lace?










SOLD turquoise male










Little lady


----------



## bettalover2033

Multi male three is my absolute favorie and the female is amazing! I didn't think the red wash could look so nice and fitted on these little fry!


----------



## tpocicat

Their colors are very pretty. They will make fantastic pets for those lucky enough to buy them.


----------



## Ariel1719

They are amazing! Omg.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thanks everyone!  Its a close call between multi 3 and 4 for me, I really like them both! The crescent moon on #3 is pretty cool, but I like the black lace look on #4. I found another one that looks similar to Mr.Black lace, but he's more grey and I dont think he has any red on him. He's reaaaally cool. He's got speckles too, I love those!


----------



## JBosley

Ahh! Little lady is so cute


----------



## betta lover1507

i LOVE cresant moon, he is my fav!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Im so surprised by the amount of blue in this spawn, considering both parents are mostly red


----------



## betta lover1507

1+^ agreed, one of the parents might've had a blue gene


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure, must've been a weird throwback. Marbles had minimal blue on her so it mustve been her genes lol


----------



## betta lover1507

smuggle a betta to me LOL jk jk


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Bahahaha maybe I SHOULD go to the US. I could escape my idiot ex-bf and tell the border hes dangerous so he cant cross


----------



## betta lover1507

tell him there's chupacabra's out there lol, wait thats mexico ;p


----------



## TakoLuLu

Not true, there are sighting now in all the southwestern states and all up through the Midwest, even up in Montana. He should be scared! Lol.


----------



## JBosley

BeautifulBetta said:


> Bahahaha maybe I SHOULD go to the US. I could escape my idiot ex-bf and tell the border hes dangerous so he cant cross


How tempting is that! Haha. Too bad they don't have Canadian health care ;-) I wouldn't leave for that reason lols.

Ugh so I had to put my tail biter in my 5 gallon that I was leaving for my female :-( So now I doubt I can get a female! I was told a female shouldnt be in a divided tank with 2 males...gah


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha I definitely like the health-care part! Wish I could send a chupacabra after him, I'd love that. Wish he wasn't such a weiner, he's the dad of Arianna -_- I have bad taste in men apparently...LOL.

Unfortunate about possibly no female  When my girls are near boys, its cute when they dance, but they get really eggy and look liike they're gunna explode D:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Here's another boy I jarred yesterday  I kinda call him gimpy because of his ventrals lol. He must've been one of the 'bottom feeders' going after the MW's.


----------



## bettalover2033

I love the color and on him. And he is blue all round besides his ventrals.

You should get some of them to flare again. Also most are DeT and SD right


----------



## Karebear13

I love his color too! so pretty


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure, Ill have to get the photography tank out again  Im not doing anything tomorrow so that'll be my job of the day  I've seen a couple now that are pretty damn close to SD, most seem to be delta. The 'black lace' guy I posted photos of before is the closest to HM I've seen so far. Almost all the ventrals are red too, which is rather odd lol. Kinda cool though, having a little bit of red flare in there  Wish his ^ would grow, I think they may be stunted for good tho. We'll have to see! Get ready for photos tomorrow!  Night all


----------



## JBosley

:-D Yay for photo shoots!

Supposed to be getting my 15 gallon tank this weekend *dances* I hope the person doesn't bail on me! They haven't replied to me when I asked if they could bring it to me tomorrow :-?

Anyone know where I can find report spines in Canada, preferably Ontario? Going to make dividers with craft mesh and report spines :-D:-D


----------



## Olympia

Oh, wow! Love Gimpy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Heehee thanks! <3 Gimpy's pretty cute. There's a couple that have weird little ventrals like that. Kinda unfortunate but they're just as loveable 

Here's Gimpy again, did an actual photoshoot today. Had to watch War Horse first though before posting these! My eyes were glued to the TV haha!


















Turquoise Male 1


















Newly Jarred multi male, Another fighter, naughty boys.


















About-to-be-jarred juvies. The girls wont be jarred, just the boys.

ANGRY FACE


































Giving him attitude









Returning the attitude









Speckles got into a tiff, gunna jar him tomorrow, he's cool!

















My favourite girl, she's actually that colour, its like a silver-ish kinda shade. Very strange!









Her again on the left, her sister, then the biggest boy










































Ohai!










Hope you enjoyed the photo spam lmao. I thought I had only taken a couple, but it's amazing how fast the photos add up when the fishies are this damn cute


----------



## bettalover2033

I absolutely love the white border around the second male ("Newly Jarred"). They look fantastic. I want to go to BC just to buy a bunch of them! the color had really come in considering the way they looked a 1.5 months ago!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!!  I love the white edging too, I hope its gunna stay like that. I'm not sure if thats just fin growth or its actually white. Totally awesome! He's been sold so hopefully she'll keep me updated on his progress 

So yesterday, the three girls I have up here decided to try and give me a heart attack (or make me go into labour haha). I was cleaning their tank and had them sittin in a bowl on the counter right near me. Once the tank was clean and full of water, I put it back on the table and went back to the kitchen. Well well WELL...Only one left in the bowl :S I looked down, and both were on the floor. One was at the tip of my toe, and the other was just to the left of my other foot. Quite possibly the luckiest fish alive, I couldve easily stepped on them. Next time, they're getting a lid on their temporary bowl! That was beyond frightening lol. Both are fine today, luckily. They managed to jump two inches out of the bowl, theyre good jumpers :|


----------



## bettalover2033

It is fin growth. If you look at the rest of the pictures, they all have the border just not as wide as his.

That would have scared the crap out of me! I probably would have been frantically trying to cup them in my hand...forget the net. When they are that young, you HAVE to be very cautious because of how spunky they get at times. I've learned this way to keep a lid when a few of my male fry decided to jump out of their changing containers. They really wanted their tank back!:roll:



BeautifulBetta said:


> Thanks!!  I love the white edging too, I hope its gunna stay like that. I'm not sure if thats just fin growth or its actually white. Totally awesome! He's been sold so hopefully she'll keep me updated on his progress
> 
> So yesterday, the three girls I have up here decided to try and give me a heart attack (or make me go into labour haha). I was cleaning their tank and had them sittin in a bowl on the counter right near me. Once the tank was clean and full of water, I put it back on the table and went back to the kitchen. Well well WELL...Only one left in the bowl :S I looked down, and both were on the floor. One was at the tip of my toe, and the other was just to the left of my other foot. Quite possibly the luckiest fish alive, I couldve easily stepped on them. Next time, they're getting a lid on their temporary bowl! That was beyond frightening lol. Both are fine today, luckily. They managed to jump two inches out of the bowl, theyre good jumpers :|


----------



## tpocicat

They are coming along beautifully, so many wonderful colors!
So glad you looked before you stepped, that was too close.


----------



## betta lover1507

omg this is taunting me >-< lol
there all so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Scary scary scary stuff LOL. I was buzzing with adrenaline for like 40 mins after that little incident. No baby yet though so I guess it wasnt enough to put me into labour  lmao.

Thanks tho guys! I'm so proud  4 are going to new homes today, two girls, two boys! Then two males next Friday, woohoo!


----------



## MrVampire181

Are you planning on continuing the line? Canada needs some good bettas now that BC Bettas is gone.


----------



## betta lover1507

what is BC betta's? is he/she a breeder in canada?


----------



## MrVampire181

Was a breeder in Canada and a great one too. 

Also Elitebetta has some nice fish growing out... too bad shipping in and out of Canada is too expensive/a pain.


----------



## JBosley

Those pictures are awesome! :-D

Got my new 15 gallon today! Decided to only split it in half, instead of in 3 parts  Might get some shrimp or cory catfish to add as well. 7.5 gallons per fish! Man are my 2 boys gonna be happy now.

I really wants a Betta from Elite :shock: Hoping to eventually get a HMPK from them!


----------



## betta lover1507

focus on getting your first lil' female ;p lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I would like to keep the line going, however, I'd also like to try HMPK's instead once all these babies are sold  I'm not sure which I wanna try, a pair of yellows, a pair of mustard gas, a pair of salamanders, OR...Skyline with salamander female. Canada definitely needs more betta breeders, I miss BC Betta. She was sooo nice, always sent extra girls when I ordered some males from her for no extra charge  Not sure why she stopped breeding though, very sad!

I do like EliteBettas fish as well, but I think they're over near ontario, right? We need more breeders on the western side of Canada!! Lol. I have so many options for what I could breed in the future, I'm just not sure what the "rage" will be 5 months from now. HMPKs do seem to be growing in popularity, so that might be a good way to go, BUT, if i make a really unique HM line, that might also be popular. Whatcha guys think will be "all the rage" in a few months?


----------



## MrVampire181

Anything unique but it's up to you what to breed. I love HMPKs because they have HM fins without HM problems. Though my HMs, well bred, are just as active and have very nice fins.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

For sure, lots of HM's seem just as happy as HMPK's, they're just much faster LOL. Skyline is a complete nutball, he's crazy fast. I like with HMPK's too, that you dont have to wait as long to see what type of tail they'll turn out to be.  I'm impatient sometimes haha. i'd love to do blacks or achieve purple too. But I LOVE coppers... GAH. I don't know what to dooooooo lmao


----------



## JBosley

I adore HMPKs :shock: I used to only like long finned Bettas, but after having a tail biter I prefer shorter tailed ones!

Argh my mother may not allow me to get another Betta *dies*


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I've never actually had a tail biter but I could imagine that would be extremely annoying!! Lol. Unfortunate about the possibly not being able to get one! Hate when parents do that. It's like "WTF, you said yes, now you say no?! I have a problem with this."  I need a lawyer!

A friend of mine came over tonight and started yammering about how he'd like to invest in my "business" and how he could get a $12,000 loan from somewhere to get a small space to do business from, etc. I was very confused. It came outta nowhere too lol. At least I'd have help if I wanted to make a legitimate betta breeding business going :S


----------



## inareverie85

If you do mustard gas HMs you'll have a loyal customer in me! *hint hint nudge nudge*

Just kidding xD Of course you must do a color you are in love with! If I ever breed bettas one day, I'll definitely work on mustard gas or yellows. :*

These betta look great though!


----------



## betta lover1507

^^^lol^^^ 
Y U NO LIVE IN U.S.?? lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I completely LOVE mustard gas  They're so beautiful! I was actually looking into getting a licence to be able to export bettas to US, apparently it's $50 for a year, which is basically nothing in the long run lol. I gotta look into it more though, I'm not sure if that person was telling the truth or not. I just found it on yahoo answers or something LOL.

If all goes well, i could send to you guys down tharrr


----------



## inareverie85

I'd certainly love to do business with you up tharr one day! xD

It's so tempting to just jump into breeding, but I need to wait until I have the knowledge of a pro and more time


----------



## JBosley

Whoo! Convinced my Mother into letting me have another fish ;-) The tank shall be free this weekend! 

Apparently she didn't realize I was putting 2 of my boys into the 15 gallon haha :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

PLEASE, lol ;p am not that far down either


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha I'd love to spawn again right now, unfortunately I dunot have the time or money to spend on it xD I'll be way too busy soon..Y'know, if the baby would COME OUT  URg. Lol. I think She's just hangin out in there because she can, little turd haha.

Thats awesome JBosley!  Such a relief when its just a simple miscommunication lol.

BL1507, its true that you arent thattttt far from the border. You're still almost on the other side of the country from me  lmao.


----------



## betta lover1507

lol ;p Y U NO LIVE HERE??? XD just move to the U.S. lol


----------



## Fin2you

hey BeautifulBetta, I'm in Alberta & I'd love to buy the silverish female, for my sorority. Could you message me and let me know if she's still available and how much you'd like? 
thanks!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

you'll have to be in canada ;p if you are, am jealous of you


----------



## MrVampire181

Alberta is in Canada.


----------



## Fin2you

Yep I'm the next prov. over from BC right above Montana!


----------



## JBosley

I can't wait to see more pictures of these Females! ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hey all, sorry for not replying to anyone, had a fairly busy day lol. Had to go into the hospital, because I'm possible in the early labour stages! hopefully, meaning I'll have Arianna in the next 24 hours!
That female has actually changed colour in the last two days, so she's now a light bluish/green with red tinges like a lot of the other girls i've seen -_- i'll keep an eye out for another unusual colour though! The boys are getting easier to spot now, just because they're being jerks to each other lol. The girls though, i've been grabbing them as I see them in the big tank and putting them in with the bigger ones so they'll grow faster. So irritating catching them though. They all swarm and play in the net when I wanna catch ONE, but as soon as I wanna catch lots of them at once, they scatter


----------



## JBosley

I hope for your sake the baby comes soon ;-) Haha!


----------



## betta lover1507

congrats  can't wait how Arianna looks ;p


----------



## Fin2you

don't worry about the female bettas have your baby and when you're more coheirant (I have 3 "2legged 'darlings' I understand) we'll figure out a couple females I'll buy from you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hey all!! Turns out I was in labour the other day! 
I'd like you all to meet, Arianna  9lbs 3oz, born at 6:16pm on the 16th!


----------



## sparkyjoe

Awwwww! What a beauty! She definitely looks like a keeper!


----------



## bettalover2033

WOW! She looks amazingly cute! It makes me want to go all the way to BC just to see her..CONGRATULATIONS BB!

You better spam us with pictures whenever you get a chance...just be sure to get lots of sleep...We dont expect you to be here often though. Just saying DOnt forget us.


----------



## Enkil

You have some very pretty babies! And a gorgeous daughter.
Now if only you lived in the US or I lived in Canada. XD


----------



## MollyJean

What a beautiful name.. and 9 lbs... that's amazing! Does she have any hair yet? You have to keep us updated!


----------



## JBosley

Awe! She is adorable <3 Congrats! :-D

I bet she was worth the wait. What a cutie!


----------



## Fin2you

CONGRATS!!!! I love the newborn scrunched up to sleep look! How are you doing? Hugs new momma!


----------



## tpocicat

Your daughter is beautiful! With all the work you have to do, remember to take some time for yourself.


----------



## TakoLuLu

She's absolutely perfect. What a precious little nose!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Omg only 1 word-awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jeffegg2

BeautifulBetta said:


> There's some D-slr's that are decently cheap now  Nikon D40's are awesome, that was my first SLR and taught me sooo much about them. It was about $500 when I bought it so it's probably way cheaper now. I kinda went 'all out' on this Canon in April..The body with a basic 18-55mm lens was $1200. I bought a 75-300mm lens later for another $400ish. Really worth having, but it can be a massive pain in the butt to carry around. Sometimes I wish i just had one of those small digital cameras still.


I still have my Nikon D40! I couldn't part with it when I got my D300.


----------



## betta lover1507

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hey all!! Turns out I was in labour the other day!
> I'd like you all to meet, Arianna  9lbs 3oz, born at 6:16pm on the 16th!


awww she is so cute :3 i love the second pic, lol. and congrats :-D better write that down though. when she get's older, you tell her the EXACT time she was born LOL XD am crazy, sorry am a little akward right now from school, haha


----------



## bettalover2033

@betta lover1507: usually moms remember things like that. It's pretty crazy, but they usually do especially with their first baby.


----------



## Karebear13

Wow that happened fast! Congrats  she is precious


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats!! Arianna is beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks everyone <3<3 Sorry I've been neglecting to post anything. Arianna and I are doing great, so are the fishies  Except for Marine unfortunately..He's been battling some sort of sickness for weeks, I tried everything, did his tank every second day, medicated, salt bathed, nothing worked. Unforunately he passed last night, RIP buddy <3


----------



## vilmarisv

She's gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## sparkyjoe

I'm sorry for the loss of your boy, Marine. 

Oh my gosh, look at that cute baby girl!! So sweet.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm so sorry about marine. He was so pretty and I'm sure you did everything you could have.

She is so adorable. I love looking at baby pictures.


----------



## jeffegg2

But are you going to feed her bbs????

hehe! Congrats!


----------



## TakoLuLu

So precious!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL So much BBS!!  Of course, BBS meaning Baby-Bottle..Sleepyness! haha
Thanks all!


----------



## bettalover2033

You know, now that you've had her, you're obligated to spawn us with pictures of her every once in a while!


----------



## JBosley

Awe! She is adorable :-D

Sorry about your fishy :-(


----------



## Olympia

Awwwwwwwwwwww baby!  Congrats! <3
She's so cute!


----------



## tpocicat

Your new daughter is adorable! 
Sorry about your loss, some fish go that way no matter what you try.


----------



## Martinismommy

She is just precious! Congratulations!


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry about marine  but Arianna is so cute!! :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys  Im hoping to do a photoshoot of her tomorrow, if I do it, I'll be sure to post some photos!!


----------



## tpocicat

YAY!!! Photos of bettas or babies, we love them all!!!


----------



## KadenJames

CUUUTE!! 

Aah, every time I see a newborn baby, I just get this grin on my face that won't go away. My man knows what that grin means, he usually just smiles and rolls his eyes at me. =P

Someday.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL!!! 

Turns out taking pictures of a baby the way I want, is harder than anticipated lmao


----------



## betta lover1507

lol  like fish all over again XP haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAha
Heres the result of the photoshoot! Only a couple turned out, but I'm rather impressed. I might get them printed and framed


----------



## Karebear13

wow that is a great photo!  she is precious


----------



## KadenJames

AWWWW! If I fly you in from BC when I have my first child would you photograph him? Or her?


----------



## bettalover2033

WOW! Alora, she is really the cutest thing you've displayed here! This picture looks SO pro!


----------



## JBosley

Amazing! She is too cute. :shock:


----------



## betta lover1507

BeautifulBetta said:


> HAha
> Heres the result of the photoshoot! Only a couple turned out, but I'm rather impressed. I might get them printed and framed


WOAH so professional :shock: and adorable ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

thanks all!!!  I'm surprised I managed to get that lol. Next time, I might try for a white background. KadenJames, I'd love to! haha


----------



## betta lover1507

haha
she is like fish, doesn't like taking pics XP


<<<< i was shocked to get my avi


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha shes alright if someones holding her, but if shes laying by herself, she screams  Especially if she's naked lmao


----------



## betta lover1507

lol, XD that is soo funny XP haha you should get a pic of her next to your fish  haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha I could  She likes to look at all the juvies because they're shiny, colourful, and moving around!


----------



## betta lover1507

i like shiny fish XP i would understand, lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

crispin


----------



## JBosley

Yay pictures! :-D

They look awesome.


----------



## bettalover2033

Amazing pictures as always! Is that a bubblenest that i see there?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha I suppose it is! I didnt even notice  I think the dark turquoise/red one is actually a boy..He's currently surrounded by all the girls so I can imagine he's happy haha


----------



## betta lover1507

aww there so cute >-<


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hey guys! Sorry for not updating much! Definitely been busy lol. I've been trying to take an hour everyday/every second day to do fish tanks, it works  
Here's two videos I took this morning, first one is juveniles, second one is just adult females, showing how big mine are. For the record, the red girl in there used to be this size.:


















VIDS! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVJRWU4yyMw&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=2&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVyqKQGGp3M&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Enkil

So pretty!


----------



## tpocicat

That is a lot of beautiful bettas!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

beautiful fish o.o smuggle one to me XD lol
arianna is so cute :3 does she actually have green eye's?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys! Nope Arianna has blue eyes lol. They'll turn green eventually though I think, I have green eyes, so does her dad. Both my parents have green as well lol.


----------



## Enkil

So cute! You have some very lovely fish. You're doing a fantastic job!


----------



## betta lover1507

BeautifulBetta said:


> Thanks guys! Nope Arianna has blue eyes lol. They'll turn green eventually though I think, I have green eyes, so does her dad. Both my parents have green as well lol.


aww she is just plainly adorable :-D i would love to have green eyes :shock:
you just gotta move to the the U.S. :lol: you gotta hehe
i would want a male :roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta

BEAUTIFUL FISH!! I sure wish I had a nice camera... I love taking pictures but my camera isn't of very good quality  It is hard for it to focus in on close objects :roll:


----------



## cjayBetta

So adorable x2 hehe (baby is cuter... sorry fishies)


----------



## djembekah

baby giiiirl!!!!! when was she booorn!

oh yeah the fish are cute too x3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahahaha thanks guys! 
Arianna was born on april 16th  Her exact due date!


----------



## betta lover1507

she is so cute, and you have lotta fishies there XP


----------



## dman

How many fry survived in this spawn? seems like quite a big number


----------



## betta lover1507

BBs vid shows lot's of fish. so my guess is around 80-100 XP


----------



## Timberland

Awesome Pics!!!


----------



## dman

very big number


----------



## nubetafan

*Wow*

How exciting! Incredible pics. Thanks for sharing....:-D


----------



## djembekah

i think she mentioned over 200 actually!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow for some reason I wasnt getting notifications for this haha. I counted 219 when they were about a month old, at two-three months I think there were 150-180. Nowwwww theres 123 after selling a bunch. I think I've sold about...40? Thanks guys!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hey guyyyyyys! Well, almost all the babies are sold now, heres a few of the more impressive boys lol. sorry for jar photos, they suck. These are from a few weeks ago so their fins have grown more. Havent found time to post them here lol



















I like him, hes cute. His red head is adorable.



























sup mom?


















Dad on left, son on right. best i could get of both of them together. huuuuuge fins on both guys.










aand heres ana update of my OTHER munchkin! Shes almost 4 months old..wtf? haha. I havent neglected you guys THAT long have I? sheesh i'm a terrible person lmao.


----------



## Olympia

SQUEEE BABIES! 

Wow, FOUR MONTHS! I can't believe it! Glad to see _ALL_ your babies are doing AMAZING! :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! The fish look great, but even more important...

Ana looks so big. Wow she's adorable. I love her eyes!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks guys <3  She's such a goof. Recently she's decided that squealing really loud is good haha. Finding her voice apparently  

how are you guys doing?!


----------



## bettalover2033

I know I'm doing great it must be amazing to watch her grow and teach her things....I love babies...I just like the fact that I can give them back to their parents when they cry LOL.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha yeah thats the great part when the babies arent yours  Sucks being by yourself, her dad still isnt around so I get basically no 'me' time until like 10pm when she falls asleep. He hasnt even asked to see her, idiot. Lol. He doesnt deserve to see her cuteness! <3


----------



## bettalover2033

Just think...you're her mommy and her daddy. My mom raised myself and siblings when our dads weren't around. We are even better.

And no, he doesn't deserve to see her cuteness.


----------



## tpocicat

^agreed! I raised my daughter without help from her father so I can really understand. You may get all the work, but you also get all the joy. All of your babies are beautiful.


----------



## KevinPham123

Would you be able to ship to Australia? If it's not too much trouble for you. I live in Sydney. I would really like one of your female betta. Preferably from the spawn before Bubbles. Please reply through PM. Thanks! It's ok if you can't.


----------



## Karebear13

Omg your baby is so adorable love her eyes! she is so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks for the support everyone <3 I appreciate the kind words!  I managed to get some photos of the last boys before I sold them. I got the perfect lighting too so you can see their true colours  Enjoy!

PS: Kevinpham, I actually cant ship to anywhere outside Canada!  I'm sorry! I wish I could.










I dunno WTF is going on with his tail D: I still have this boy. His name is Abe. Im HOPING he's doing the weird marble thing and changing colour. He's acting completely normal.





































I <3 his colour








































































Boy i'm keeping. His name is Hellboy haha













































Update of the other boys!

Skyline <3



























GoldenEye <3 (father of babies)










I lost Brighteyes a while ago to unknown causes. Sheldon was an old man and passed away. Also lost Peekaboo to dropsy. Otherwise, everyones doing well


----------



## bettalover2033

Nice job. You've done really well!

I really love the DT features in them! Wide Dorsal fins are beautiful and such a good feature in bettas.


----------



## KevinPham123

Ok NW


----------



## betta lover1507

beautiful fish, and glad your baby is doing alright :-D i don't post much in the forum lately (nor have i been on it) :lol: but when i saw this thread has been updated with new post, i just HAD to come and see :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hey all! Hope everyone is doing well  had an interesting incident happen about a week ago. I had two runts in a fluval tank together (gimpy and magnum). Well, one day, they both disappeared. Couldnt find bodies on the floor or in the tank so i figured the cat got them (jerk). so i emptied the water, filled it back up and put another boy in there. A few weeks passed, cleaned it out again, put it all back together and filled it up. I leave the room for 10 minutes and theres magnum swimming around. Wtf????? Weird. So i put him in a different tank and that was it. Well a few days ago, i was cleaning the filter for the fluval, and who falls out and down the drain? Gimpy! Lucky.for him, i wasnt running water and he just fell into the trap. Dad helped me get him out and now i have both my runts back. Im starting to think this fluval tank is the gateway to fish narnia lmfao. 
Also i must add.....I WANNA BREED FISH AGAIN GRR. its drivng me nuts, aquabid is a mean website. Haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

The boys! Left to right: Abe, hellboy, sapien, and goldeneye


----------



## BeautifulBetta

GoldenEye was tailbiting, naughty boy. 



























Girls new tank


----------



## CandiceMM

Just looked through most of this wonderful thread. I really enjoyed myself, and your Betta's are beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aww thank you Candice! Didn't think anyone would reply again haha. Glad someone appreciates the updates !!!


----------



## CandiceMM

I love Betta's, Pictures, funny stories and good company so of course I had to take a peek and reply


----------



## Legendary

nice , but shouldn't this be in the spawn log section?


----------



## EvilVOG

this comes from before there was a spawn log section


----------



## Legendary

EvilVOG said:


> this comes from before there was a spawn log section



Ooooh i see! no wonder


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HA! What section is it in now? Fail.


----------



## Hopeseeker

Could a moderator move it to the other section? Or would that be too hard? I'm just curious...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

probably :0 its okay though. I think this spawn is about done with. I'm debating another one now that I have a bit more time haha. Thanks for the good run, guys!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Wow!!! They all turned out wonderful!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful Betta, I can move it to the spawn log section if you want. Let me know.


----------



## Karebear13

They are so beautiful!!!!


----------

